# Übertriebene Waffen in der neuen Raid ini (Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers)



## Elindir (6. August 2009)

Hallo Leute

ich habe mir den Loot der neuen inis mal genauer angesehen (Quelle) und musste feststellen, dass die neuen Items (besonders die Waffen) doch arg übertrieben sind...

Bereits in der 10ner Normal gibt es ein Schwert mit 232 Dps was der momentanen Ulduar 25er gleichkommt...
Ulduar: Sturmrunenschneide
10er nHC: Edge of Agony

schon in der 5er Hero dropt eine Waffe mit 203 DPS beim ersten Boss (die inis ist relativ einfach und dauert max 30min)

Aber in der neuen 25er Hero Ini dropt eine Waffe mit, sage und schreibe *281.7 DPS* --> Dual-blade Butcher <--

für mich als PvP Spieler sehr störend.... Jetzt werden full PvE equipte noch zu einem Problem in der Arena -.- bin mal gespannt was die S7 Waffe für Werte hat... 

Was haltet ihr von den neuen DPS werten und allgemein den neuen "über" Items?


----------



## Kindgenius (6. August 2009)

Solange die PvP Sachen gleich/etwa gleich gut sind, ist mir das recht egal.

Und mehr Schaden-mehr Spass...oder nicht?


----------



## Demitrius (6. August 2009)

mach pve und hols dir...

ansonsten warum heulste??? Warum sollen die PVPler bevorzugt werden??


----------



## Thuzur (6. August 2009)

Finde ich klasse! Endlich kann ich die Schafe und Kühe vor Sturmwind Onehitten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (6. August 2009)

Naja die Frage die sich mir stellt, warum sollten sie schlechtere Waffen als in Ulduar droppen lassen. Es ist ja immerhin die nachfolger Raidinstanz, also schwerere Bosse und besserer Loot. (Ist zumindest der theoretische Grundgedanke von Blizzard)


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. August 2009)

Mögen die PvEler mit ihren neuen strahlenden Waffen die PvPler hinschlachten wie reifes Korns.
Mögen sie ihr Blut vergiessen und ihr Fleisch essen.


For PVE!!!!


----------



## Elindir (6. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> mach pve und hols dir...
> 
> ansonsten warum heulste??? Warum sollen die PVPler bevorzugt werden??


flasch! 

ich will ja nicht pve machen müssen im im pvp mitzuhalten! Das ist ja auch die Idee der ganzen unterschiedlichen sets! Und PvP werden absolut nicht bevorzugt. Immo ist es 100x einfacher sich im PvE zu equipen. Das ist mir ja eigentlich wurscht. Aber ich will nicht gezwungen werden PvE zu machen nur weil ich sonst mit den anderen nicht mithalten kann... das ist bescheuert!


----------



## Pereace2010 (6. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> mach pve und hols dir...
> 
> ansonsten warum heulste??? Warum sollen die PVPler bevorzugt werden??



Ihm geht es um die Arena. Wenn die Waffen dfür PVE Spieler bessere Stats haben als die s7 arena waffen würde ich mich auch benachteiligt fühlen vor allem weil dann jeder X-beliebige PVE SPieler die Arena Kämpfer auseinander nehmen "könnte"....


----------



## Falkulus (6. August 2009)

übertrieben? Jede Klasse schreit doch immer nach: _ schneller besser, stärker_
Die Spirale wird sich ewig weiter drehen so ist der Lauf der Dinge. 

Was mich persönlich wundert ist deine Angst vor PVE Equippten Spielern in der Arena. Ich denke mal ich muss dir nicht erklären das pure DPS auf einer Waffe noch nichts über den Char in der Arena aussagt. Klasse, Fähigkeiten sind wohl weit ausschlaggebender. 

Ich kann dich aber betreffend der Saison 7 Zweihandaxt beruhigen 267 DPS:Relentless Gladiator´s Decapitator


Ach ja und die 5er auf hero ist nicht "easy". Mit T7,5 Muss man sich schon ganz schön anstrengen um nicht zu wipen. (ohne Taktikguide)
10er Normal  haben wir probiert. Simpel: Geht nicht mit T7,5 Rüstung, zumindest nicht die 4 Mobs im Event des ersten "Bosses". 
Da fehlt Schade, Ausdauer und Mana für die Heiler. Es ist also nicht ganz so einfach da ran zu kommen. 

(Eine Bitte: Ich weiss alle hier sind viiiiiieeeeeel besser als ich, darum lasst bitte L2P Kommentare)

Elune Ador
Falkulus


----------



## Kyrador (6. August 2009)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?page=882

Unten die PvP-Waffen mit Item-Level 258 angucken und *tada* die Zweihänder da haben AUCH 281,7 DPS...


----------



## Demitrius (6. August 2009)

pvp nicht bevorzugt??? 

Es gab in Ulduar 25er glaube ich max. 3 oder 4 Items mit itemlvl 239... im PvP dafür ein komplettes Waffenset. Und ob es leichter ist sich im pve zu equipen sei dahingestellt, denn auch im bg kann man leechen und so an ehre kommen. 

aber wayne, ich glaub nicht das die pvp-waffen von den stats schlechter sind... waren sie mit dem Ulduar-Patch nicht, werden sie auch mit dem neuen nicht sein. Also vor dem weinen erstmal auf die Season warten... wenn sie wirklich schlechter werden bekommt auch jeder pvpler nen /sign für gemecker von mir...


----------



## Lobiño (6. August 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Ihm geht es um die Arena. Wenn die Waffen dfür PVE Spieler bessere Stats haben als die s7 arena waffen würde ich mich auch benachteiligt fühlen vor allem weil dann jeder X-beliebige PVE SPieler die Arena Kämpfer auseinander nehmen "könnte"....



Naja, ein bisschen Talent und Übung braucht man schon... Da reichen nicht nur einfach die Sets oder Rüstungsteile.


----------



## Emor (6. August 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Ihm geht es um die Arena. Wenn die Waffen dfür PVE Spieler bessere Stats haben als die s7 arena waffen würde ich mich auch benachteiligt fühlen vor allem weil dann jeder X-beliebige PVE SPieler die Arena Kämpfer auseinander nehmen "könnte"....



Genau ... und wenn ein sogenanter PVP Spieler sich von einem PVE Spieler im PVP einfach umhauen lässt nur wegen einer Waffe dann ist es in meinen Augen kein PVP Spieler...


----------



## Thuzur (6. August 2009)

Es wird aber nciht jeder x-belibige PvEler in die Arena gehen! Das machen meines Wissens nur Leute die Bock auf PvP haben, doer irre ich mich da?

Das Problem das er meint ist wohl eher, dass PvPler sich mit wenig Aufwand ohne Arenawertung tolles zeug holen können das auch in der Arena richtig was reissen kann.

Da ich keine Arena spiele kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Aber eigentlich ist WoW ja nicht für Arena-PvP gemacht, sonder die Arena als Abwechslung für gelangweilte WoWler. So verstehe ich das zumindest.
Denn nach dem was ich bisher so über WoW PvP gelesen habe ist das nicht das Gelb vom Ei. Wer also nur Arena macht, sollte sich vielleicht ein Spiel suchen das besser dafür geeignet ist. Bietet sich da nicht Guild Wars an?


----------



## MasterV (6. August 2009)

Also ich bin auch absoluter PvE-Spieler und kann daher sagen, dass ich in der kurzen Zeit in der ich mal in der Arena aktiv war, gegen richtige PvP-Spieler dermaßen abgeloset habe, nicht weil ich meine Klasse nicht beherrsche oder weil mein Gear mies ist, sondern weil die einfach allemal mehr Erfahrung im Kampf gegen gewisse Klassen(kombinationen) haben und somit "normale" PvE-Spieler grundsätzlich auseinander nehmen können. Ich glaube nicht, dass da ein minimal besseres PvE Teil das Züglein an der Waage sein kann und plötzlich eingefleischte PvPler unangespitzt in den Boden zu rammen.
Und es ist ja so, dass WoW einfach ein PvE Spiel ist. Das PvP nimmt einfach eine viel zu große Rolle ein, wegen dessen Balancing ständig die PvE-Spieler an den Rand des Wahnsinns getrieben werden.

Also was ich sagen will:

- Freu dich darüber, denn jetzt hast du eine größere Herausforderung
- Du kannst dich nach einem Sieg in Genugtuung wälzen, dass du einen dieser imba PvE-Spieler gepwnt hast
- PvE an die Macht =)

mit lieben Grüßen


----------



## Dhakarra (6. August 2009)

Ich verstehe echt nicht, was du hast. Zu BC Zeiten mussten zB. Schurken Arena machen, 
um die besten Waffen zu bekommen, wenn sie nicht das Glück hatten, Gleven zu looten. 
Nach Einführung des Waffenratings war das mit Sicherheit um einiges schwerer zu erreichen, 
als diese eine - der Arenawaffe übrigens ungefähr gleichwertige - Axt.


----------



## Elindir (6. August 2009)

ok wenn die neuen Arena waffen mit denen mithalten können bin ich beruhigt. Aber dennoch finde ich den Schritt von 232 auf 281 dps für ein patch übertrieben.



Falkulus schrieb:


> Ach ja und die 5er auf hero ist nicht "easy". Mit T7,5 Muss man sich schon ganz schön anstrengen um nicht zu wipen.


naja... war gestern als heiler mit full pvp equip drin... erster Boss starben ganz am Anfang 2 DD.. trotzdem gelegt... sonst auch ohne wipe bis zum Endboss. bei seiner 2ten Phase als er 11k hits verteilte wipten wir 1x. 2ter versuch ini clear.... 



Falkulus schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich wundert ist deine Angst vor PVE Equippten Spielern in der Arena. Ich denke mal ich muss dir nicht erklären das pure DPS auf einer Waffe noch nichts über den Char in der Arena aussagt. Klasse, Fähigkeiten sind wohl weit ausschlaggebender.


Wenn ich in der Arena von full PvE equipten Hexxer 11k Crits trotz 850 Abhärtung kassiere.. ist meine Angst durchaus berechtigt


naja aber da ja die neuen Arena waffen auch den neuen PvE Waffen entsprechen, ist ja alles in Ordnung... nur muss noch die neue Saison kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkulus (6. August 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> ...
> Das Problem das er meint ist wohl eher, dass PvPler sich mit wenig Aufwand ohne Arenawertung tolles zeug holen können das auch in der Arena richtig was reissen kann.
> ...



Abhärtung reduziert den erhaltenen Schaden in PVP und ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt für Arena. Das ist auf PVE kram nicht drauf, und was nutzen mit 1000DPS auf einer Waffe wenn ich nach 5 Sec umkippe weil ich zu viel Schaden einstecken muss? 

Wie oben geschrieben:

1. Es GIBT PVP Waffen mit den gleichen Werten. 
2. Koloseum ist mal nicht eben so abgefarmt, als kommt auch hier niemand "schnell und einfach an Items".
3. Wird wohl auch bei mehr DPS auf den Waffen eine PVE equippter Spieler kaum einen PVp equippten Spieler in der Arena einfach so umsemmeln. 

Elune Ador
Falkulus


----------



## Rolandos (6. August 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf eine Waffe mit 1000 DPS beim nächsten oder übernächsten Addon oder Patch. Ist sowieso blöde, diese ewige Balance wegen dem PvP.


----------



## Stoic (6. August 2009)

man sollte dann noch dazu sagen das selbst nen blau equippter movement kr*ppel der sich in 25 ulduar ziehen lässt von seiner raidgilde .... ne waffe hat .. die jemand der rein arena spielt ... und "nicht raidet" ... vermutlich nie bekommen würde .. abgesehen davon das er jede woche noch durch ... emalon gezogen wird und s7 gear hätte ...

schonmal die rating anforderungen für ne s6 waffe gesehen ?


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Solange die PvP Sachen gleich/etwa gleich gut sind, ist mir das recht egal.



Nur das die Inis sicherlich bald wieder generft werden und jeder 3. Trottel mit ner 280er DPS 2h rumrennt, wo die PvPler weiterhin 2350 im 3er oder 5er schaffen müssen was weiterhin ne Herrausforderung wird :X


----------



## Elindir (6. August 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Es wird aber nciht jeder x-belibige PvEler in die Arena gehen! Das machen meines Wissens nur Leute die Bock auf PvP haben, doer irre ich mich da?
> 
> Das Problem das er meint ist wohl eher, dass PvPler sich mit wenig Aufwand ohne Arenawertung tolles zeug holen können das auch in der Arena richtig was reissen kann.
> 
> ...


naja ich spiele zu 99% Nur PvP, und weil ich kein Schild vor einer 1850er Wertung kaufen kann.. musste ich gezwungener massen Naxx25 raiden für Hero Marken....

nur mit Ehre bekommst du ein Set mit dem du ca auf einer 1300 Wertung spielen kannst.... toll..... aber eine Waffe musst du dir trotzdem aus dem PvE Content holen. Da du mit dem Schmiedehammer nur mit extrem gutem können auf eine 1850 Wertung kommst....

naja vielleicht verstehen das viele PvE Spieler nicht. Aber WoW kann durchaus nur für pvp gespielt werden. Und macht auch spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn für mich ist pve absolut langweilig.. und auch einfach... abgesehen von der Organisation und alles drumm herum. 

naja aber ich bin wieder glücklich und hoffe man sieht sich mal in der Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerger (6. August 2009)

Ähhmmmm es droppen bessere waffen als in ulduar hääää ? und es ist schwerer als ulduar ?

Blizz will  doch nicht sagen das die "noname"bosse stärker und mächtiger sind als z.b Algalon oder Yoggsaron oder doch?


----------



## advanced08 (6. August 2009)

man darf nicht vergessen wow ist ein PVE spiel 

und trotzdem werden wegen pvp andere klassen im pve generft ....


----------



## Elindir (6. August 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> man darf nicht vergessen wow ist ein PVE spiel


WoW *WAR *ein PvE spiel

heute ist es beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoe-Nix (6. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> flasch!
> 
> ich will ja nicht pve machen müssen im im pvp mitzuhalten! Das ist ja auch die Idee der ganzen unterschiedlichen sets! Und PvP werden absolut nicht bevorzugt. Immo ist es 100x einfacher sich im PvE zu equipen. Das ist mir ja eigentlich wurscht. Aber ich will nicht gezwungen werden PvE zu machen nur weil ich sonst mit den anderen nicht mithalten kann... das ist bescheuert!


Hihi. Hatten wir das nicht alles schonmal umgedreht? Kann mich dran erinnern, dass sich jeder als er grade 70 geworden ist s2 geholt hat und damit dann pvp gemacht hat xD
Ansonsten, mach dir da mal keinen Kopf. Das wird Blizzard schon bedacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faei (6. August 2009)

naja ich finde aber die änderungen bzw. die neuen items scho krass stark für scheinbar kleineren auffand das bedeutet man denkt sich im kollosseum ok kommt ein boss antanken umklatschen looten aber naja so einfach is das dann wohl doch nicht 
aber die items sind schon ziemlich nice ich freue mich schon drauf z.b der ring im 5man normal (dps melee) war schon ma was für mich ^^
aber das kolosseum muss schon was bieten und ziemlich hart werden um den loot zu rechtfertigen


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Da du mit dem Schmiedehammer nur mit extrem gutem können auf eine 1850 Wertung kommst....


So sehe ich das nicht, war mit meinem Druiden auch auf 1930 mit dem Nexus HC Kolben
Und mit meinem Pala auch auf 1850+ mit dem Schmiedehammer!
Nagut ich hatte jedesmal zwar gute Partner aber extrem gut muss man auch nicht sein, solange man keine Exotencombo spielt.

Aber ja, wir PvPler sind gezwungen PvE zu machen um Gear zu kommen, wo man in der Arena mithalten kann.


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> und trotzdem werden wegen pvp andere klassen im pve generft ....



Welche Klasse wird denn im PvE merkbar generft, um im  PvP balancierter zu sein?


----------



## Starfros (6. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> flasch!
> 
> ich will ja nicht pve machen müssen im im pvp mitzuhalten! Das ist ja auch die Idee der ganzen unterschiedlichen sets! Und PvP werden absolut nicht bevorzugt. Immo ist es 100x einfacher sich im PvE zu equipen. Das ist mir ja eigentlich wurscht. Aber ich will nicht gezwungen werden PvE zu machen nur weil ich sonst mit den anderen nicht mithalten kann... das ist bescheuert!



anders rum doch eben so, warum musste man DAMALS PvP machen um eine sehr gute waffe zu haben.

Finde dich damit ab , wir müssen uns auch mit anderen sachen abfinden die man uns verlegt.


----------



## Heynrich (6. August 2009)

pve ftw

wer pvp will soll CS spielen :O da passend wenigstens die ganzen flamer aus den BGs immer rein.
^^


----------



## advanced08 (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Welche Klasse wird denn im PvE merkbar generft, um im  PvP balancierter zu sein?



viele ... ich lese mir zwar die patchnotes nicht von jeder klasse durch ...


aber der dk wurde schon oft deswegen generft klar war es vielleicht im pvp berechtigt ...


----------



## Muahdib (6. August 2009)

Wayne John Wayne Interressierts ...

Mal ehrlich die DPS der Waffe ist nicht so entscheident wie der Spieler dahinter und
anderweitig ist viel wichtiger wie man Skillt ... die Waffe macht 280 DPS der Skill
dahinter verwandelt sie im Raid zu 5000 - 6000 --- und mehr DPS .... wow was
macht denn nun die Waffe allein aus ... 1-3 % supaburschi .

Auch im PVP wird sie nicht viel besser sein als eine "normale" ...


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> viele ... ich lese mir zwar die patchnotes nicht von jeder klasse durch ...
> 
> 
> aber der dk wurde schon oft deswegen generft klar war es vielleicht im pvp berechtigt ...



Nunja aber ich finde die Nerfs am DK im PvE nicht so bewegend.
DKs können weiterhin normal Tanken und als DD oben mithalten, was ich so mitbekommen hab :S


----------



## Lobiño (6. August 2009)

Ich glaube Blizzards Gedankengang ist dieser: Das Kolloseum dient zur Aufrüstung für die Schlacht gegen Arthas. Das heißt Blizzard gibt Neulingen, Casuals und Rückkehrern die Chance rüstungsmäßig Anschluss zu finden.

Wie oben bereits gesagt: gute Rüstung macht einen PVE-Spieler noch lange nicht zu einem ernstzunehmenden PVP-Gegner. Wenn ja, dann läuft was grundlegend beim PVP-Spieler falsch oder die Teile sind wirklich "overpowered". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. August 2009)

naja....an einer waffe sollte die angestrebte arena-wertung nicht scheitern...oder?


----------



## schmetti (6. August 2009)

Und das große mimimi fängt an ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (6. August 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> aber der dk wurde schon oft deswegen generft klar war es vielleicht im pvp berechtigt ...


 Der DK hat aber beim Aktuellen Patch einen Buff bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zudem wurden viele sachen nur geändert damit sie im pvp nicht zu stark sind, aber im PvE immer noch gleich. zB wurden viele cooldowns verringert, aber der Effekt auch.... damit der Skill eigentlich gleich bleibt, man muss ihn halt nur öffters benutzen. 



Heynrich schrieb:


> pve ftw
> 
> wer pvp will soll CS spielen :O da passend wenigstens die ganzen flamer aus den BGs immer rein.
> ^^


oh man  ^^ pve spieler .. kein plan von nix


ps: in den bg's flamen pve leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil mit pvp gear gibts im BG nix zu flamen ^^



Surfer schrieb:


> naja....an einer waffe sollte die angestrebte arena-wertung nicht scheitern...oder?


nunja für meeles ist die Waffe doch relativ wichtig... für caster gebe ich dir recht. Aber mit einer 180dps waffe auf einer 1850er wertung zu spielen ist nur möglich wenn dein partner gut equipt ist oder beide spielen halt extrem gut (aber wirklich extrem)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. August 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> Und das große mimimi fängt an ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es hat nie aufgehört. ....leider

was ist wow noch? eine ansammlung von heulsusen...mehr nicht


----------



## dergrossegonzo (6. August 2009)

Wieder so ein PVP Mimimi...

wegen Leuten wie dir werden ständig Klassen generft und Inhalte verändert.

Geht doch einfach ein anderes Spiel spielen - oder jammert woanders.


----------



## XRayFanatic (6. August 2009)

OMG jetzt fängt das schon wieder an.

Wer PVP spielen will soll halt Gott noch eins zu WAR wechseln und gut ist. Immer das geheule, man nervt das. Jetzt geht wieder das geheule los "Heuuul, ich hab noch net die neue Waffe und kann in der Arena keinen Schaden machen, alle sind besser, mimimimi" - läuten wir doch wieder eine neue Nerf-Runde ein, ja super. Man man man kotzt mich das an, sorry aber ich find im Moment keine besseren Worte dafür. Sobald ein Item rauskommt was nicht beim Händler um die Ecke gegen 5 Gold zu kaufen ist, und was noch viel schwerer wiegt man auch noch was dafür tun muß, wird wieder herumgeheult.

Das ganze generfe an WOW gründet nur auf diesem PVP-Mist. Geht zu WAR oder Guild Wars, macht da PVP dafür sind DIE Spiele gemacht worden, und gut ist. Und laßt Sack noch eins das rumgeheule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Auch im PVP wird sie nicht viel besser sein als eine "normale" ...



Stimmt, ich merk den Unterscheid auch nicht wirklich ob mir einer mit der S6 T1 Waffe (232DPS) oder mit der Ulduar 25er 244DPS Waffe aufs Maul haut !
Aber diese 12DPS können spielentscheidend sein!
Und warum sollte einer ein Duell/Arenagame nur gewinnen, weil er ne PvE Gilde hat die raidet?
Und der PvP Krieger ist am arsch weil für ihn die 2350 sehr sehr schwer erreichbar ist.


----------



## Morphes (6. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich habe mir den Loot der neuen inis mal genauer angesehen (Quelle) und musste feststellen, dass die neuen Items (besonders die Waffen) doch arg übertrieben sind...
> ---
> Was haltet ihr von den neuen DPS werten und allgemein den neuen "über" Items?



Was hält dich davon ab dir diese Waffen zu holen?
die 5er/hero ist nicht wirklich schwer und 10Random geht auch


----------



## Bighorn (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Welche Klasse wird denn im PvE merkbar generft, um im  PvP balancierter zu sein?




Alle!! 
Den für PvE sind die meißten Nerfs nachteilig. Wegen PvP mimimimi kommt der Nerf. Im Anschluß dann der der Instanzbosse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab noch keinen PvE Spieler gehört das seine Klasse zu stark ist.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Und warum sollte einer ein Duell/Arenagame nur gewinnen, weil er ne PvE Gilde hat die raidet?
> Und der PvP Krieger ist am arsch weil für ihn die 2350 sehr sehr schwer erreichbar ist.



das ist doch schwachsinn. ist der pvp spieler gut, interessieren die 12 dps nicht. wer ein verlorenes arena-game auf sowas schiebt....der sollte sich mal uberlegen ob pvp das richtige für ihn ist

man könnte auch fragen: warum haben es manche klassen viel leichter eine 2k+ wertung zu erreichen als andere? ....


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Alle!!
> Den für PvE sind die meißten Nerfs nachteilig. Wegen PvP mimimimi kommt der Nerf. Im Anschluß dann der der Instanzbosse
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ALLE generft werden, sind alle wieder auf dem selbem Stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab noch nicht gehört das einer gesagt hat z.B. "Mimimi meine Klasse [insert randomclass here] wurd generft weil sie im PvP OP war, jetzt mach ich keinen Schaden mehr,heil nichts mehr bzw. halte beim tanken nichts aus ;("


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. August 2009)

Wenn dir die Waffe so gut gefällt mach die Ini und heul nicht rum

Im Pvp / Arena / Pve ist Equipment nicht alles. Es gehört auch Skill dazu

Aber wenn du jetzt rumjammerst das diese Waffe so Imba ist hab ich das leichte Gefühl das du jemand bist der zwar HunteritemepixeinsElf ! hat aber kein Skill sonst würdest du dich nich drüber aufregen sondern an deinem Ranking arbeiten

ps.: Pve ftw ...

Tante Edit: Und ein richtiger Pve Spieler würde sich niemals in der Arena blicken lassen weil Ihm das nicht gefällt.

Ich bin zb jemand der so denkt. Sch**ß auf Pvp und Arena ^^


----------



## Greg09 (6. August 2009)

Mir hat gestern ein PVPler eine 203 dps axt weggewürfelt^^ :-(


Mfg Gregor


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das ist doch schwachsinn. ist der pvp spieler gut, interessieren die 12 dps nicht. wer ein verlorenes arena-game auf sowas schiebt....der sollte sich mal uberlegen ob pvp das richtige für ihn ist


Nunja du darfst nicht vergessen, das die Leute mit den PvE Waffen auch anfangen müssen und in der Arena dann anfänglich die 1500er Leute umnatzen!
Weist du wie deprimieren das ist,als PvPler mit seinem Gammelequip(wenn man grad mit Arena anfängt) von Leuten abgezogen zu werden, die überwiegend PvE machen und dadurch die dicksten Waffen,trinkets,ringe etc, haben?


----------



## Gorb001 (6. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Arena von full PvE equipten Hexxer 11k Crits trotz 850 Abhärtung kassiere.. ist meine Angst durchaus berechtigt




darum geht´s also: als pve´ler sollst du gefälligst dem pvp´ler nur als opfer dienen.

abhärtung sollte definitiv nur in der arena wirken.


----------



## Mandolito (6. August 2009)

Wir sind wieder genau an dem Punkt, als damals die Insel Quel Danas oder wie die hieß, rausgekommen ist. Für paar popelige Marken konnte man sich Zeugs holen, was T5/6 ebenbürtig war und das geflame war das gleiche.

Jetzt kannste eben für daily hc marken Imba Zeugs holen um damit bald Arthas umbrazzen zu können.


Dann rennt jeder zweite mit Frostmourne rum und alle sind glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Im Pvp / Arena / Pve ist Equipment nicht alles. Es gehört auch Skill dazu



Hast du mit Wotlk schon einmal Arena gespielt? Warst du in einem BG?
Es wird nurnoch geburstet (siehe Retri/Rogue)!
Und da gehört nicht viel Skill dazu.
Bursten oder gebursted werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> man könnte auch fragen: warum haben es manche klassen viel leichter eine 2k+ wertung zu erreichen als andere? ....



Weil ein Balancingproblem herrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (6. August 2009)

Ou man liebe PvE spieler 

soory aber nach diesem thread ist meine Meinung übereuch wieder gaaanz viel schlechter geworden...

was ihr hier alles für bullshit raus lässt ist ja abnormal!

1. habe ich nie wirklich geweint... naja im ersten moment ev. Aber als ich erfahren habe, das die neuen Arena Waffen gleich gut werde. Ist für mich wieder alles in Ordnung. 

2. ist WoW einfach nicht nur ein PvE Spiel! findet euch damit ab! (ein pve würde jetzt sagen: sucht dir ein anderes spiel -.-) 

3. sind sicher nicht WIR schuld an den Nerfs... meinst du ich schreibe Briefe an Blizz die sollen endlich was weiss ich nerfen ?? lol sorry jungs aber das ist absolut lächerlich und kindisch...

Wieso müssen immer alle PvE spieler klarmachen das pvp scheisse sei? Mir ist es doch egal wie ausgereift das PvE ist. solange ich für mich pvp machen kann. Und da brauche ich keine dummen Kommentare... 

für mich ist diese Diskussion aufgrund pve Spieler gestorben ......


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> 2. ist WoW einfach nicht nur ein PvE Spiel! findet euch damit ab! (ein pve würde jetzt sagen: sucht dir ein anderes spiel -.-)



/sign! So langsam mag ich dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre WoW ein PvE spiel würde es auch keine Arenaturniere geben bei denen es um ne Menge Geld geht!

Gibts eigentlich auch PvE Turniere? Jetzt kommt mit bitte nicht mit dem Battle of the best Quark :X


----------



## Maddalena (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich merk den Unterscheid auch nicht wirklich ob mir einer mit der S6 T1 Waffe (232DPS) oder mit der Ulduar 25er 244DPS Waffe aufs Maul haut !
> Aber diese 12DPS können spielentscheidend sein!
> Und warum sollte einer ein Duell/Arenagame nur gewinnen, weil er ne PvE Gilde hat die raidet?
> Und der PvP Krieger ist am arsch weil für ihn die 2350 sehr sehr schwer erreichbar ist.



Es hindert dich keiner PVE zu machen, zu raiden usw. Nur weil Du das nicht magst, ist es halt Dein persönliches Problem.



Maltharo schrieb:


> Nunja du darfst nicht vergessen, das die Leute mit den PvE Waffen auch anfangen müssen und in der Arena dann anfänglich die 1500er Leute umnatzen!
> Weist du wie deprimieren das ist,als PvPler mit seinem Gammelequip(wenn man grad mit Arena anfängt) von Leuten abgezogen zu werden, die überwiegend PvE machen und dadurch die dicksten Waffen,trinkets,ringe etc, haben?



Lösung: Hör einfach auf, wenn es Dir nicht gefällt. Es zwingt dich doch niemand. Auch Du kannst PVE Sachen nehmen, wenn die denn so viel besser sind.


			
				Maltharo schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre WoW ein PvE spiel würde es auch keine Arenaturniere geben bei denen es um ne Menge Geld geht!


Wäre WoW ein PvP Spiel würd es wohl keine zigtrilliarden Quests, Raid-Instanzen usw geben.


----------



## Technocrat (6. August 2009)

Emor schrieb:


> Genau ... und wenn ein sogenanter PVP Spieler sich von einem PVE Spieler im PVP einfach umhauen lässt nur wegen einer Waffe dann ist es in meinen Augen kein PVP Spieler...



/sign

dps ist es nun echt nicht wo es in der Arena drauf ankommt, da spielen resilence und cc schon eine ganz andere Rolle...


----------



## __FL3X (6. August 2009)

PVP Spieler nehmt es als Herrausforderung, ich verstehe nur nicht ganz was an einer besseren Waffe jetzt so schlimm ist... wenn du so gut im PVP bist dann solltest du damit kein problem haben


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> /sign! So langsam mag ich dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WOW ist ein PVE Spiel.
Allerdings arbeiten bei Blizzard in der Überzahlt Samariter und Gutmenschen.
Und die hatten hat großen großes Mitleid mit der armen , dahinsiechenden, schluchzenden Randgruppe der PVPler. Daher haben sie diese aus reinem Mitleid und Nächstenliebe bei WOW aufgenommen.

Also verhaltet euch auch so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentres (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Nunja du darfst nicht vergessen, das die Leute mit den PvE Waffen auch anfangen müssen und in der Arena dann anfänglich die 1500er Leute umnatzen!
> Weist du wie deprimieren das ist,als PvPler mit seinem Gammelequip(wenn man grad mit Arena anfängt) von Leuten abgezogen zu werden, die überwiegend PvE machen und dadurch die dicksten Waffen,trinkets,ringe etc, haben?



Lohol

Worst comment ever seen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist klar, dass Leute die schon nen Haufen Zeit in ihr Equip, gesteckt haben andere Leute, ob PvP-Gear oder nicht, besiegen können, oder?

PvP-Gear ist doch erst richtig ausschlaggebend, wenn du GUTES hast und net diesen blauen Müll.
Klar, dass da Leute mit dem Weltenschnitzer und Uldu25-Gear nen blauen PvPler in Grund und Boden stampfen, oder?

Allein diese Relation:

"wenn man gerade mit Arena anfängt" contra "die die dicksten Waffen, Trinkets,Ringe etc haben".
Da hätte dir beim Schreiben doch schon klar werden sollen, dass du da was nicht ganz plausibles tipperst.
Vor allem, weil TRINKETS,WAFFEN,RINGE wohl das sind, was am allerwenigsten das PvP-Equip ausmacht und am EHESTEN beim PvP durch PvE Items ersetzt werden kann.


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Maddalena schrieb:


> Es hindert dich keiner PVE zu machen, zu raiden usw. Nur weil Du das nicht magst, ist es halt Dein persönliches Problem.
> 
> Lösung: Hör einfach auf, wenn es Dir nicht gefällt. Es zwingt dich doch niemand. Auch Du kannst PVE Sachen nehmen, wenn die denn so viel besser sind.
> 
> Wäre WoW ein PvP Spiel würd es wohl keine zigtrilliarden Quests, Raid-Instanzen usw geben.


Warum nicht einfach PvE Sachen aus der Arena und dem BG verbannen? bzw. Jetzt nur die Sachen bis Ulduar 10er (eventuell auch 25er) zulassen?
Die PvPler wären größtenteils froh!
Achja, da war ja was Dann weinen die PvEler das sie nix mehr erreichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem, es gibt Leute die wollen konstant auf relativ hohem Rating (2k-2,2k+)spielen,dazu gehör ich, die haben halt keine Zeit zwischen durch noch 3-5x die Woche zu raiden um DKP für die Sachen zu sammeln.


----------



## Bighorn (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Nunja du darfst nicht vergessen, das die Leute mit den PvE Waffen auch anfangen müssen und in der Arena dann anfänglich die 1500er Leute umnatzen!
> Weist du wie deprimieren das ist,als PvPler mit seinem Gammelequip(wenn man grad mit Arena anfängt) von Leuten abgezogen zu werden, die überwiegend PvE machen und dadurch die dicksten Waffen,trinkets,ringe etc, haben?



Mimimimi ... und die, die einen da mit den Imbaroxxoooor Waffen "abzihen" sind gleich mit Level 80 in Ulduar 25er hero rum gesprungen.

Wenn es dich stört spiel PvE und geh in die Inis. Ansosten mutß dich mit weniger zufrieden geben und dich in der Arena von unten hoch arbeiten so wie es eben jeder andere vor dir auch machen mußte. 
Die mit dem besseren Equip ziehen eben schneller nach oben, die haben aber auch ihren "Leidensweg" im PvE hinter sich. Da wird einem auch nichs geschenkt.


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> cc schon eine ganz andere Rolle...



Hi @ DK/Retri,Rogue/Retri, Feral/Rogue,Rogue/Warlock etc.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Dann weinen die PvEler das sie nix mehr erreichen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tolle Wurst...

Ihr weind weil es zu starke pve waffen gibt und Du keine zeit zum Raiden hast...

Wenn du die ganze Zeit PVP machst und dir so deine Sachen zusammenstellst isses doch ok, andere machen es über Raids. Ich versteh überhaupt nicht was ihr mit PVElern habt? Sie machen zwar höheren DMG im pve-equip, halten aber nichts aus... 

is doch balanced...

Jedem das seine... PVE oder PVP... I <3 PVE


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> tolle Wurst...
> 
> Ihr weind weil es zu starke pve waffen gibt und Du keine zeit zum Raiden hast...
> 
> ...



Weil es vielleicht einige Klassen gibt, die locker in größtenteils PvE Gear in die Arena hüpfen? :X Retri,DK,Schurke(,Magier eventuell auch noch).
Die dürfen mit PvE Gear im PvP mitmischen, aber die PvPler mit PvE Gear im PvE nichts! Dann kommt immer "olololol PvP Gear kkthxbye machst kein schaden"


----------



## Stoic (6. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> tolle Wurst...
> 
> Ihr weind weil es zu starke pve waffen gibt und Du keine zeit zum Raiden hast...
> 
> ...



das ist doch alles flame hier. Ein raider farmt innerhalb von 2 wochen full deadly ... ein reiner pvp spieler nicht. Das ist Fakt.

Andere sagen noch es liegt am Skill .... klar kann man skill haben oder keinen aber RNG crit Klassen ... gibt es in diesem Spiel und da zählt Equip und kein Skill ... und wenn bei nem skill steht er macht ... 180% Waffenschaden ist es durchaus erheblich wenn jmd ne 250k dps waffe hat oder nen naxx10 zahnstocher ... und wenn zusätzlich die Klasse noch von Crit abhängt von denen es genug gibt ... dann macht das durchaus nen Unterschied .. 

Klar haut man nen voll PVE equippten locker um ... darum gehts ja nicht... 

Es geht um die unbalancierte Zeit/Nutzen/Aufwands Situation für PVPler... und es ist kein Mimimi sondern ne Tatsachenbeschreibung. 

Wenn einer der Herren Pveler sagen möchte das es nicht so ist das die Zeit bis zu full deadly durch Inis kürzer ist ... und Waffenschaden keinen Unterschied macht nur zu ...

btw.: Aus Erfahrung liegt es nicht daran ... das reine PVEler auf Grund fehlender Abhärtung im BG schlecht abschneiden sondern weil sie die hälfte ihrer skills noch nicht mal ausm Buch gezogen haben ..... und nichtmal wissen wozu es taugt ....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2009)

die s7 waffen sind genauso stark


----------



## Stoic (6. August 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die s7 waffen sind genauso stark



Das weiss ich. Wieviel Prozent der Spieler die an PVP interessiert sind haben denn ne S6 Waffe ? ... Geschweigedenn ne S5 Waffe ? ohne mindestens Naxx25 Equip bzw ilvl >= 213 brauchst du egal wieviel skill du hast nicht davon träumen ... >2k wertung zu spielen.

Das gilt unter anderem auch für caster klassen wobei die pve items bei castern im ... pvp(wegen fehlender stats) nichts taugen da ist die balance gewahrt ...


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die s7 waffen sind genauso stark



Die für 2350 ja wieviel % alle Spieler erreichen diese Wertung, 5%? 
Wieviele % alle Spieler wird einen Boss legen der eine 280DPS Waffe droppt, 30%?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Hast du mit Wotlk schon einmal Arena gespielt? Warst du in einem BG?
> Es wird nurnoch geburstet (siehe Retri/Rogue)!
> Und da gehört nicht viel Skill dazu.
> Bursten oder gebursted werden
> ...



Ich war in meiner ganzen WoW "Karriere" keine Zehnmal in der Arena 

hab atm auch en Team übernommen das es nich verfällt, sagen wir es mal so mich interessiert Arena soviel wie die hängenden Geschlechtsteile des Papstes. Gar nicht.

Von mir aus können die Arena Spieler von Lvl 60 Grün Equipten Spielern in der Arena den Arsch versohlt bekommen. Es wäre mir egal. Ich würde dann den ImbaroxxerDeathshadowschurkenmitHunterepixitems Arena Spieler nur fragen warum er nicht Hello Kitty spielt wenn er so schlecht ist.

Nich falsch verstehen, ich lass jedem seins. Soll jeder spielen was er soll. Aber wenn Ich hier "Mimimi  die bösen Pve Spieler haben so Imba Waffen" da frag Ich mich warum der Whinespieler noch Pvp macht wenn es Ihm nur um die Waffen geht. Und Balance ist doch da.. Null Abhärtung auf die Fresse bekommen und Tod umfallen trotz "imba" Waffen. Wenn der Arena Spieler gut ist kommt der "Noob" Pve Spieler gar nicht dazu die zu benutzen


----------



## Stoic (6. August 2009)

Zudem droppt ab nächster woche z.B. ne waffe für schurken die 110 AEP pkte mehr hat .... wie die beste erhältliche pvp waffe in der laufenden saison(2,Xk Arena Wertung) ....

110 Pkte ist bei 550 pkten ganz schön viel ..... d.h. bei gleichem Skill werden also die Teams ... den Gladiator Titel ... in S6 holen ... die die bessere Raid gilde haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei ner 2,7k Wertung gehe ich davon aus das der Skill und das Klassenverständnis dieser Teams sehr nah beieinander liegt ...


----------



## Demitrius (6. August 2009)

aber von den 30 % wird nicht jeder die Waffe bekommen, geschweige denn in die Arena schleppen...

btw: laut mmo-champion is ein 2200 Rating nötig für die 280 DPS-Waffen... Ich weiß ist nicht viel besser für euch PVPler, aber immerhin ;-)


----------



## Stoic (6. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> aber von den 30 % wird nicht jeder die Waffe bekommen, geschweige denn in die Arena schleppen...
> 
> btw: laut mmo-champion is ein 2200 Rating nötig für die 280 DPS-Waffen... Ich weiß ist nicht viel besser für euch PVPler, aber immerhin ;-)



jo ... aber merkst du was .... Season 6 ist noch nicht rum ? D.h. es droppt und existiert kein Season 7 Gear.


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> Und ob es leichter ist sich im pve zu equipen sei dahingestellt, denn auch im bg kann man leechen und so an ehre kommen.





> *Hust* *Nies* *Bullshit


Da kriegt man nur 200er itemlvl sachen, fuer den rest braucht man arena, und einige combis (Hust hust Dk-Druide) ausgenommen braucht man auch skill


----------



## Demitrius (6. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> jo ... aber merkst du was .... Season 6 ist noch nicht rum ? D.h. es droppt und existiert kein Season 7 Gear.



ja und ? Die Raidinstanz ist auch nicht komplett da sprich man kann längst nicht alles bekommen... das is auch erst in ca. 5 wochen der fall, also ca. wenn die neue arena-season losgeht...


----------



## Xentres (6. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> jo ... aber merkst du was .... Season 6 ist noch nicht rum ? D.h. es droppt und existiert kein Season 7 Gear.



Man kann schon in die 25er Kolosseum heroisch rein? oO

Davon abgesehen ist die Raidini noch nicht komplett:



			
				Comment schrieb:
			
		

> This amazing two-handed axe drops in the raid added in patch 3.2.0, Trial of the Crusader. To get this weapon, you must finish the raid, which is by no means easy, with only a limited number of wipes on that raid ID.



So viel zu Thema "Erreichbarkeit".


----------



## Demitrius (6. August 2009)

rein aber nicht starten...


----------



## Stoic (6. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> ja und ? Die Raidinstanz ist auch nicht komplett da sprich man kann längst nicht alles bekommen... das is auch erst in ca. 5 wochen der fall, also ca. wenn die neue arena-season losgeht...



fail ... twin valkyr droppen alles relevante für mich ....


----------



## Demitrius (6. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> fail ... twin valkyr droppen alles relevante für mich ....



machen wir jetzt an dir den content aus?

Außerdem... wo droppt das teil... Richtiiiiiig, in der 25er hc vom item-lvl her.. plus tribut-lauf dingens wie oben jemand gepostet hat...

Also... nix nur twins legen und gut is...


----------



## Xentres (6. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> fail ... twin valkyr droppen alles relevante für mich ....



Informier dich bitte:



> In der heroischen Version des Kolosseums der Kreufahrer steht eurem Schlachtzug nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Versuchen für jeden Schlachtzugszyklus zur Verfügung, und jedes Mal, wenn alle Mitglieder sterben, habt ihr einen Versuch weniger. Um sich der epischen Prüfung des Obersten Kreuzfahrers zu unterziehen, müsst ihr euch zuerst als würdig erweisen, indem ihr entweder die 10- oder 25-Mann-Version des Kolosseums der Kreuzfahrer durchspielt. Nachdem ihr dem letzten Boss auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad heroisch den Todesstoß versetzt habt, werdet ihr den Tribut des Kreuzfahrers einsammeln können - und je weniger Versuche ihr benötigt, um die Prüfung des Obersten Kreuzfahrers zu bestehen, desto besser die Belohnung.



D.h. du musst erst die NONHERO Version clearen.

*Das ist momentan nicht möglich.*

Selbst wenn das möglich ist, musst du einen TRIBUTE-RUN machen. Abhängig von dem zu erwartenden Schwierigkeitsgrad kannst du ermessen, wie "einfach" es wird an die Waffe zu kommen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. August 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Informier dich bitte:
> 
> 
> 
> Selbst wenn das möglich ist, musst du einen TRIBUTE-RUN machen. Abhängig von dem zu erwartenden Schwierigkeitsgrad kannst du ermessen, wie "einfach" es wird an die Waffe zu kommen.




Aber da er ja anscheind überzeugter Arena Spieler ist wird er im Pve nix reißen können weil Zeichen gibt es in der Arena vermutlich nicht .. Oder Taktiken .. Außer "Alles auf den Heiler"

Geschweige was will jemand mit 3k Abhärtung im Pve Content ? ^^


----------



## Braamséry (6. August 2009)

soll ich mich, wenn dann neue pvp waffen kommen auch ungerecht behandelt fühlen, weil die distanzewaffen für jäger kaum unterschiede haben? und man nur bei thorim-hardmode/algalon ne sehr gute waffe bekam?

also das is nu irgendwie alles etwas "ich will aber" mäßig und lächerlich.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> jo ... aber merkst du was .... Season 6 ist noch nicht rum ? D.h. es droppt und existiert kein Season 7 Gear.


ja und? war doch ende s6 mit uldu ganz genauso...


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Aber da er ja anscheind überzeugter Arena Spieler ist wird er im Pve nix reißen können weil Zeichen gibt es in der Arena vermutlich nicht .. Oder Taktiken .. Außer "Alles auf den Heiler"
> 
> Geschweige was will jemand mit 3k Abhärtung im Pve Content ? ^^


Du hast ja unglaublich viel ahnung. 
Selbst ich als "Eher-Pve " Spieler sehe ein, das man in der Arena auch als dd viel mehr aufmerksamkeit/reaktion braucht, als ich als tank normalerweise brauch.
Und 3k Abh ist ein schwachsinn, es gibt bei 1XXX ein Cap.


----------



## Stoic (6. August 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Informier dich bitte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Waffe von der ich sprech droppt in NonHero und hat nen ilvl von 245 ... 
btw ... wenn wir schon von informieren reden .... S6+ Gear hat ilvl 239 ... und das momentan erreichbare ilvl bei PVE Sachen ist >=245
und ja ich weiss das momentan 1 PVP Item ig ist das kaufbar ist das >245 iLVL hat ..


----------



## Demitrius (6. August 2009)

die S6+ sachen sind aber wesentlich länger im spiel implementiert als die PVE Sachen. 

Also hatten pvp-spieler über längere Zeit gesehen hier Vorteile, zumindest im Waffenbereich. Oder anders gesagt, 
es geht den PVPlern jetzt so wie de PVElern vor dem Patch


----------



## Stoic (6. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> die S6+ sachen sind aber wesentlich länger im spiel implementiert als die PVE Sachen.
> 
> Also hatten pvp-spieler über längere Zeit gesehen hier Vorteile, zumindest im Waffenbereich. Oder anders gesagt,
> es geht den PVPlern jetzt so wie de PVElern vor dem Patch



nicht ganz korrekt. Ich stimme dir zu das die S6 Sachen länger im Spiel sind ... man braucht aber auch abstruse Wertungen zum Teil.
Zusätzlich bei den meisten Klassen ist Abhärtung nicht > ALL ... 

d.h. fast jeder TopRated Melee spielt mit zumindest 2 Teil PVE ... z.B. Death Warmed Belt, Bandits, T8.5 Handschuhe ... bei Schurken


----------



## Demitrius (6. August 2009)

klar, je nach combi wenns auf burst etc ankommt sowieso...

Aber mal ehrlich, als pvp-ler würde ich mich viel eher daran stören das die PVEler durch Archa und Konsorten an S-Teile kommen ohne n kratz dafür in Arena zu machen... Und schurken sind sowieso OP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *spaß*


----------



## RadioEriwan (6. August 2009)

Mal ein anderer Denkansatz...

WoW ist KEIN PvP oder PvE Spiel, WoW ist EIN Spiel in dem jeder Spieler das tun kann was ihm persönlich am besten gefällt, sei es nun PvE oder PvP. Es können sogar PvP spieler den PvE Contend geniessen und auch dem PvE Spieler bleibt das PvP Angebot nicht verwehrt. Wenn also ein Spieler die Motivation besitzt seinen Char bestmöglich auszustatten, so kann er sich der Items aus PvE und PvP bedienen. Wo ist also das Problem?

Wenn es im PvE ein Item gibt das für den PvP Bereich besser geeignet ist als das im PvP Bereich erhältliche, dann kann jeder Spieler entweder darauf verzichten oder aber drauf hinarbeiten. Wenn der Spieler aber deswegen kein PvE betreiben möchte, dann ist das SEIN Problem und kein Balancing-Problem.

Wo bleiben übrigens open PvP Server?
Wenn mir als Zwerg die Nase des blöden Nachtelfen nicht passt, dann will ich ihm die selbige mit meinem Hammer verschönern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie bei Eve Online seine Gegner hinterher plündern zu können hätte auch was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoic (6. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> klar, je nach combi wenns auf burst etc ankommt sowieso...
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, als pvp-ler würde ich mich viel eher daran stören das die PVEler durch Archa und Konsorten an S-Teile kommen ohne n kratz dafür in Arena zu machen... Und schurken sind sowieso OP
> 
> ...



Naja wie gesagt es geht mir um den Zeit/Nutzen/Aufwand Faktor nicht um das ich gönne es den Pvelern nicht ... Es geht mir auch um Fairness für alle die PVP spielen wollen.

Die PVEler siebt es eh in der Arena ... weil 2-4 Button(ich weiss das das nicht alle sind) Spieler halt einfach kein Spass haben werden. 

Schurken sind imho gut gebalanced ... wobei es hin und wieder schon stört das wir stehen und fallen mit unseren cooldowns... in der Arena kein Problem aber im BG sind wir relativ anfällig wenn man uns erwischt mit nahezu allem auf cd, Tausendwinter is auch nen gutes Beispiel ...


----------



## Xeyji (6. August 2009)

Was ich krank finde, ist, das man zur Zeit schon Naxx 25er 2-Händer durch 1-Händer ersetzen kann. Ist ein Unding, dass 1-Händer besser sind als 2er vor dem letzen Patch...

Mfg Xey


----------



## j4ckass (6. August 2009)

Xeyji schrieb:


> Was ich krank finde, ist, das man zur Zeit schon Naxx 25er 2-Händer durch 1-Händer ersetzen kann. Ist ein Unding, dass 1-Händer besser sind als 2er vor dem letzen Patch...
> 
> Mfg Xey



Naja je nach Klasse stimmt das dann wieder nicht. Weil wenn hohe DPS durch hohe Geschwindigkeit zustandekommen, dann ist der max DMG auf der Waffe geringer als auf einer langsamen 2h-Waffe. 

Aber von den Stats alleine mag das durchaus stimmen.


----------



## Demitrius (6. August 2009)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Wo bleiben übrigens open PvP Server?
> Wenn mir als Zwerg die Nase des blöden Nachtelfen nicht passt, dann will ich ihm die selbige mit meinem Hammer verschönern...
> 
> 
> ...



das würde meiner Meinung nach das spiel zerstören, denn man könnte keine quest kein garnichts mehr machen, ohne dauerhaft angegriffen zu werden...
Und ich persönlich hätte darauf nicht soviel bock, wie luft zwischen meinem zusammengepressten Daumen und Zeigefinger passt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hinterherplündern geht ja in BG´s und TW zumindest teilweise...


----------



## RadioEriwan (6. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> das würde meiner Meinung nach das spiel zerstören, denn man könnte keine quest kein garnichts mehr machen, ohne dauerhaft angegriffen zu werden...
> Und ich persönlich hätte darauf nicht soviel bock, wie luft zwischen meinem zusammengepressten Daumen und Zeigefinger passt...
> 
> 
> ...



Gegen 80'er Raids auf Low Level Gebiete müsste man sicher etwas unternehmen, aber glaube mir, es wird sich jeder zwei mal überlegen ob er dich angreift, wenn er in Gefahr läuft das Du sein komplettes Inventar mitnimmst, wenn er verliert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lhughethu (6. August 2009)

Wie manche hier jetzt so tun als hätte es Zeiten gegeben in denen man als Melee im PvE nicht gezwungen war Arena zu machen um die maximale Dps zu erreichen....

traurig traurig

Ihr wolltet Arena balanced und es sollten nur die Pro PvPler an die guten Waffen ran, zumindest was das die Meinung die eine Zeit lang vertreten wurde, nun kommen die Grenzen höher und was ist ? Jaul

Klar war Naxx zu einfach, nur ist es Ulduar mit Sicherheit nicht, zumindest wenn man an die HIgh Level Items will, und was mit dem Kolosseum wird, wartets mal ab.

Musste nicht der DK Tank PvP machen für seine 2Hand Tank Waffe btw ?


----------



## Morfelpotz (6. August 2009)

Ohhh man iss doch mal Wurst.... PvE hin PvP her..
Spielt wozu ihr bock habt und gut iss^^

Bin letzte woche mal in die Arena gehüpft..... zum ersten mal, weil ich mir dachte: "Ok... Equip (knapp 3900 ItemLVL) passt..."
Aber dann.... ging es los, und mein _- ironie on -_ ach so toller PvE Mage auf den ich ja sooooo stolz bin _- ironie off -_ 
lag nach gefühlten 3-6 sekunden im Staub der Arena, bevor das Sheep überhaupt gecastet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun liegt das Epix-PvP Set aufer Bank und ich frag mich, ob ich net mal PvP üben sollte.
Weil auch wenn man zuerst derbe kassiert, spaß macht es dennoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Wenn das PvE Gear keine Rolle spielt...warum kommen dann oft Gladiatoren aus Topgilden?
Auf meinem Server gab es 2 Gladis (Retri/Shamy).
Der Retri kam aus der besten Gilde des Servers und der Shamy aus einer Gilde die bisschen überm durchschnitt liegt.
Wenn ich mich recht erinner war es für jeden Krieger,Retri und DK schon fast Pflicht Betrayer zu haben, um auf einem hohem Rating bestehen zu können


----------



## Enyalios (6. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> flasch!
> 
> ich will ja nicht pve machen müssen im im pvp mitzuhalten! Das ist ja auch die Idee der ganzen unterschiedlichen sets! Und PvP werden absolut nicht bevorzugt. Immo ist es 100x einfacher sich im PvE zu equipen. Das ist mir ja eigentlich wurscht. Aber ich will nicht gezwungen werden PvE zu machen nur weil ich sonst mit den anderen nicht mithalten kann... das ist bescheuert!



Genau aus dem Grund hab ich WoW gequitted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hate mich tierisch angekotzt und eine Besserung bzw. Änderung war nicht in Sicht.

Bis zum nächsten Addon ist sowieso wieder Alles blos Timesink. Mit MiniContent so lang wie möglich die Leute bei Laune halten - siehe Quel Danas die Dailys...gäähn. Wems Spaß macht hab ich kein Problem damit - warum sollte ich auch - mir machte das jetzt keinen mehr. 
Aber rummosern bringt hier wirklich nix. Die Entwickler die WoW zu dem machten was es war sind bei einem neuen MMO. Seitdem gehen auch die Spielerzahlen kontinuierlich bergab - kaschiert durch Releases in neuen Ländern versteht sich. Wird ja immer nur die Gesamtaccountzahl genommen, und meine beiden stillgelegten Accounts werden da ja auch mitgezählt.


----------



## Dabow (6. August 2009)

Versteh nicht, wieso hier wieder alle rumheulen ? Leute, wenn ihr die Waffen toll findet, holt sie Euch eben ? Wo ist da das Problem ? 

Naxx 25er - etwas gleich wie Ulduar 10ner ... Ulduar 25er eben etwa gleich wie der neue Crap im 10ner !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohje


----------



## Draicul (6. August 2009)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> OMG jetzt fängt das schon wieder an.
> 
> Wer PVP spielen will soll halt Gott noch eins zu WAR wechseln und gut ist. Immer das geheule, man nervt das. Jetzt geht wieder das geheule los "Heuuul, ich hab noch net die neue Waffe und kann in der Arena keinen Schaden machen, alle sind besser, mimimimi" - läuten wir doch wieder eine neue Nerf-Runde ein, ja super. Man man man kotzt mich das an, sorry aber ich find im Moment keine besseren Worte dafür. Sobald ein Item rauskommt was nicht beim Händler um die Ecke gegen 5 Gold zu kaufen ist, und was noch viel schwerer wiegt man auch noch was dafür tun muß, wird wieder herumgeheult.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Lanatir (6. August 2009)

Ich wär ja dafür das man pvp equip ausserhalb von arena und schlachtfeld überhaupt nicht anziehen darf.


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Leute, wenn ihr die Waffen toll findet, holt sie Euch eben ? Wo ist da das Problem ?



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich wär ja dafür das man pvp equip ausserhalb von arena und schlachtfeld überhaupt nicht anziehen darf.




Klar gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür darf man aber auch kein PvE Equip im BG und in der Arena tragen okay?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Klar gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Unterschreib ich sofort !!


----------



## Descartes (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Klar gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mhh Nackt PvP- Equip farmen... wenn das nicht die gewünschte Beliebtheit für den PvP-Bereich bringt weis 
ich auch nicht :-/


----------



## Maltharo (6. August 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Mhh Nackt PvP- Equip farmen... wenn das nicht die gewünschte Beliebtheit für den PvP-Bereich bringt weis
> ich auch nicht :-/



Herstellbares blaues PvP Gear gibt es!
Im PvE beginnt man auch mit blauem Equip.


----------



## Descartes (6. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Im PvE beginnt man auch mit blauem Equip.


Mhh glaub das kann man nicht so stehen lassen


----------



## Fusssi (6. August 2009)

Lol, du bist 80 Lvl lang gezwungen PvE zu machen um endlich ordendlich Arena machen zu können, da wirds nicht mehr auf einen, deiner Meinung nach, so leichten Raid ankommen.

Und PvP is eh ..........


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Mhh glaub das kann man nicht so stehen lassen


Stimmt, nichteinmal ganz blau.


----------



## boonfish (6. August 2009)

Blizzard will eben alle Spieler perfekt für das große Finale ausrüsten. 
So einfach is das.


----------



## Enyalios (6. August 2009)

Immer dieses "Macht halt PVE und holt euch ne Waffe"-Gelaber ohne auch nur ssonst nen Grund zu nennen was daran stören würde die alten (!) SeasonWaffen ins Spiel zu integrieren. Wobei ich auch ned verstehe warum sie die Waffen ned in die Wertung einfach einbauen. Dann bekommt man z.b. Deadly halt ab 1200, als Beispiel.

Und in Zeiten wo für ne Hero-Ini nach Leuten mit 5k DPS gesucht wird und Equipcheck vor Naxx 10 gemacht wird wird man sich natürlich um einen reinen PVP-Spieler (Wie es viele gibt, immerhin wurde gerade WotLK ja stark mit PvP beworben) reissen. Ergo müsste man sich zuerst PVE-Equip besorgen um in so einen Popelraid überhaupt mitgenommen zu werden.

Und jeder der um zumindest 1 Ecke denken kann wird wissen was Leute damit meinen wenn sie sagen "Zum PVE gezwungen um PVP zu machen". Wer nicht kapiert - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Kawashimas_Gehirn-Jogging


----------



## Tyraelh (6. August 2009)

Ich verstehe gar nicht die Problematik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja nun nicht so, als würden jetzt PvE Spieler die Arena stürmen! Sicher kommt mal einer mit krassem eq der dich dank mortz dps mal unvorbereitet wegnatzt, aber diese Leute haben dann auch schon echt ne Menge Zeit in PvE investiert. Ich fände es auch nicht richtig, wenn diese dann nur Opfer wären. Mal abgesehen davon macht es für mich den Lootable einfach interessanter, denn ich kann das recht rar gesähte pvp equip eventuell noch mit sehr guten pve drops aufbessern - bringt für mich auch mehr abwechslung rein und die pve instanzen von wow sind echt nicht schlecht!Desweiteren ist es nie erfeulich wenn man von überequipten leuten weggenatzt wird, ob das nun pve oder pvp gear ist.

Eins muss ich aber noch loswerden an alle die meinen, wer pvp spielen will ,sollte sich an WAR oder GuildWars wenden. 

- WAR hatte ich in der Beta lange gespielt und ich kann nur sagen, obwohl es als pvp spiel verkauft wird fand ich das dortige pvp um einiges schlechter als das wow pvp (einfach von der Mechanik, den Animationen und der Sounduntermahlung, nicht von der Aufmachung natürlich)

-GuildWars habe ich noch nicht gespielt, aber nach allem was ich gehört und gelesen hatte, kann es als Gesamtpacket einfach nicht mit WoW mithalten in meinen Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter letzt wird der Punkt equip in meinen Augen ohnehin etwas zu krass bewertet. Wem es nicht die höhere Freude ist neue Taktiken zu erlernen, neue Klassenkombos auszuprobieren und die spielerisch neue Herausforderung anzunehmen, könnte sich vielleicht mal Gedanken machen ob er sein mangelndes Selbstwergefühl nicht besser mit realem Status aufpeppeln will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(ein bischen Spaß muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## baumthekaito (6. August 2009)

281.7 dps? ja und... das spiel geht weiter... stärkere gegner mit mehr hp.... also brauch man auch mehr schaden o.O...


PS: mein dk freut sich


----------



## Eisenschmieder (6. August 2009)

ich war auch erstaunt ich war gestern in der neuen 5er HC
hab da nette handschuhe bekommen natürlich epic...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute war ich mein erster mal obsi 10er und hab die T7 handschuhe bekommen "juhu erstes t7 teil, ou stopp irgendwie sind meine alten besser" -.-
war ja eigentlich ned so erzürnt wie manch anderer das man t8 jetzt so bekommt über hcs usw. aber irgendwie weiß au ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zu den waffen kann ich mich den andern anschließen nur mit ner guten pve waffe haut man ned gleich die arena spieler um


----------



## Enyalios (6. August 2009)

Tyraelh schrieb:


> Sicher kommt mal einer mit krassem eq der dich dank mortz dps mal unvorbereitet wegnatzt, aber diese Leute haben dann auch schon echt ne Menge Zeit in PvE investiert. Ich fände es auch nicht richtig, wenn diese dann nur Opfer wären.



Aha, aber mit voll PVP-Zeugs (was man je nach Klasse auch braucht) ist man natürlich das DPS-Monster in Inis - so gesehen auch eine Art Opfer nur halt im anderen Bereich. Du verstehst ?


----------



## Mo3 (6. August 2009)

Ist doch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (6. August 2009)

interessiert mich nicht, da:
-Tank
-Mag kein PvP 

x9


----------



## Talin78 (6. August 2009)

Wer jammert, dass eine PVE Waffe mehr DPS hat soll halt auch auf seine Abhärtung verzichten, wenn er die gleichen Stats haben will!


----------



## BlizzLord (6. August 2009)

> Warum sollen die PVPler bevorzugt werden??



Komsich die PvEler dürfen bevorzugt werden und die PvPler nich kaykay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. August 2009)

> Unterschreib ich sofort !!



Und wie farmt man sich sein Equip gott Leute mal weiter als bis zum nächsten zigaretten automaten denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollt eigent ein edit werden ...


----------



## Maltharo (7. August 2009)

Das Problem sehe ich darin, das ein PvEler doppelt (nennen wir es mal: ) Spaß hat:
-Im Raid danke PvE Gear dmg machen
-Für *PvE*-Marken *PvP*-Gear kaufen
-In der Arena oben mitspielen kann (auf die Melees bezogen)

Ein PvPler hat in dem Sinne nur einmal "Spaß":
-Im PvP!
-Jeder kennt es "LF Naxx HC Gearcheck Mitte Dala" "LOL PvP Gear hau ab!" PvPler owned by PvEler

PvEler können sich größtenteils Epicsachen herstellen lassen um für Naxx 10er ready zu sein!
Warum bekommen die PvPler nur Blauen Level 78er Schrott fürs BG/Arena?

Und NEIN es ist ebend nicht alle 100 Games mal einer der mit 50%+ PvE Gear rumrennt!
Es ist jeder 2. Retri,Schurke,DK und eventuell noch Mage(Zwecks Haste unso) 

Wie war es denn in S5? Man MUSSTE PvE machen um als 2h Melee oben das beste aus seinem Char rauszuholen (Betrayer lässt grüßen!)
Warum kommen viele Gladiatoren aus Top-Raidgilden? Zufall?Hmm... denk ich nicht!

Ich könnte stundenlang hier weiter schreiben aber ich lass es :S

Tut mir leid wenn es vielleicht ein bisschen wirr bzw. durcheinander whatever is..es is schon spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> mach pve und hols dir...
> 
> ansonsten warum heulste??? Warum sollen die PVPler bevorzugt werden??



das hat doch damit nix zu tun, sondern das man als pvpler gezwungen ist pve zu machen, um im pvp mithalten zu können.


----------



## Dackar (7. August 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Ihm geht es um die Arena. Wenn die Waffen dfür PVE Spieler bessere Stats haben als die s7 arena waffen würde ich mich auch benachteiligt fühlen vor allem weil dann jeder X-beliebige PVE SPieler die Arena Kämpfer auseinander nehmen "könnte"....




Wo auch jeder beliebige PvE'ler mit solchen Waffen rumrennen wird...is ok...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> flasch!
> 
> ich will ja nicht pve machen müssen im im pvp mitzuhalten! Das ist ja auch die Idee der ganzen unterschiedlichen sets! Und PvP werden absolut nicht bevorzugt. Immo ist es 100x einfacher sich im PvE zu equipen. Das ist mir ja eigentlich wurscht. Aber ich will nicht gezwungen werden PvE zu machen nur weil ich sonst mit den anderen nicht mithalten kann... das ist bescheuert!



Und das in einem MMORPG wo Pve der Grundgedanke ist - autsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Jetzt werden full PvE equipte noch zu einem Problem in der Arena -.-



Zumindest Schurken und auch Feraldruide sind schon immer besser dran gewesen mit PvE Gear. Wo bitte ist n Krieger z.B. ein Problem, wenn er von einer Shatter liegt? PvE Eq Spieler machen viel schaden, halten aber nicht viel aus. Stealther benutzen halt PvE Gear, weil sie first hit und mehr Kontrolle über den Gegner haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Elindir schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den neuen DPS werten und allgemein den neuen "über" Items?



Schon den neuen Casterstab gesehen? Der hat circa 700 ZM und die anderen Werte sind auch RICHTIG gut, also gleichzusetzen mit dem besten PvE Stab, den es laut Armory gibt.

PS: Top 3 der PvE Stäbe:
3 http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=47968
2 http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=47525
1 http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=47524


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Tyraelh schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht die Problematik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht nicht ums in die Arena stürmen ... schau dir doch einfach mal folgende Armorylinks an 

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...k&n=Reckful
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ol&n=Melkoo
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nd&n=Nickit

So und da siehst du nen paar Sachen....
1ens Es hat jeder der 3 PVE Offgear das nicht ohne Raiden bezogen werden kann. Und es ist nicht irgend ein Offgear sondern es ist das beste was es momentan gibt. Zumindest die Schurken Sachen. (Ja ich weiss Bandits ist Naxx25 aber in Ulduar gibts laut Theorycrafting nichts besseres ausser etwas was evtl. 0,1% der Leute weltweit hat)
2ens Sieht man das sie Raiden oder im Raid gezogen werden

Wenn man die mal trifft in der Arena ist alles halb so schlimm weil dann hat man schon sein 2k+ rating und kann sich schöne Waffen holen ... 

Doch davor muss man erstmal ne Durststrecke z.B. bis 1.850 rating durchhalten ... 

Nun ist die Frage was man vor 1.850 trifft ja natürlich die Leute die ne Ulduar Waffe oder ne PdC Waffe in der Main/Off haben ... das gleiche Offgear und mit equivaltenem PVP Gear oder durch häufig zustandekommendes Archarons Kammer + DKP System besseres PVP Gear haben wie jeder reine PVPler

Wütendes Gear ist op gegen Hasserfüllt ... Tödlich ist bei nem 1,4-1,6k rating ... d.h. Hasserfüllt farmen k .... wieviel ehre war das ... 250k? und wieviel Marken war Tödlich doch gleich ca250 ... richtig ... 

Nun stellt sich die Frage wie lang man für 1k ehre brauch ... richtig ca 1bg oder 6marken eintauschen ... Wie lang brauch man für ne Marke richtig ... für 5 ca ... 15 minuten ... d.h.

Ein PVEler ist schneller ausgerüstet mit farmen von Marken weil ... in der Rechnung ist ja das ganze Offgear das man so brauch auch noch nicht drin.

Durch die Emblem Änderung ist es nicht mehr ganz so schlimm wie vor 3.2. das ist positiv. Ein PVP Spieler muss lediglich Hero Instanzen farmen was nicht so wahnsinnig schlimm sein kann. Doch wie man z.B im Instanzen Teil des Forum sieht .. man kann in Gundrak 10mal an ner Gift Nova sterben ... ja hab ich auch schon erlebt.

Und das ist nur die Ausrüstung ohne Waffen .... Waffen sind noch nen ganz anderes Thema .. Jeder der selber fast ausschließlich PVP spielt so wie ich .. weiss wie ekelhaft es ist in RND raids in Schlachtzüge zu gehen ... Besonders wenns es um Waffen geht die man deswegen nicht bekommt weil dann nach 3 Stunden beschlossen wird "Ey wir wipen am Plus Minus Boss" und der Raid leavt ... und man sich so denkt "Wieso zum Teufel war ich jetzt 3 Stunden in der Instanz für ne Waffe .... wo die Herren PVEler es dann nichtmal hinbekommen debuffs anzuschauen und kurz vor knapp leaven in ner Instanz die einem keinen Spass macht aber so einfach ist das man selbst als PVPler fehlerfrei durchkommt" 

Wenn man ne Gilde sucht ... dann heissts ... Mo Di Uldu10 Mi Do PdC10er Fr Sa So Uldu25 ... und man denkt sich so ... alles klar wenn ich mich im Keller begraben will dann tu ichs wenigstens mit Spass und hübschen Frauen .... nicht mit irgendwelchen Pseudos ... die einem dann jeden Abend irgendwelche Nerdwitze erzählen...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> für mich als PvP Spieler sehr störend.... Jetzt werden full PvE equipte noch zu einem Problem in der Arena



du spielst noch nicht lange arena oder?


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> du spielst noch nicht lange arena oder?



/sign 

darum gehts auch nicht das man full pve equippte ... trifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich mein gestern in 1k hab ich immer noch für 11k gecrittet auf nem full pve ... nub

edit: effektiv kann ich mir auch net vorstellen das das spass macht für die .. weil wenn man noch vor ablauf des stuns stirbt ... ^^


----------



## Draki/Jaba (7. August 2009)

@ stoic:

wie schön, wie du hier wieder mit Vorurteilen um dich wirfst.

Nimm es doch einfach hin wie es ist, es gibt immer jmd. der besser ist als du.

Hier so einen Sinnlosen Rundumschlag gegen PVEler zu führen bringt mal gar nichts...


----------



## cheekoh (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich habe mir den Loot der neuen inis mal genauer angesehen (Quelle) und musste feststellen, dass die neuen Items (besonders die Waffen) doch arg übertrieben sind...
> 
> ...



mei nimms doch einfach so hin und raide deine freundin... wen interessierts...als ob in china n sack reis umfällt


----------



## Dalrogh (7. August 2009)

tldr
aber ich fasse mal alles zusammen: mimimi , willst Käse zum Whine, PvE < PvP, PvE > PvP, Skill > Equip, alles is scheiße und du bist doof...

P.S.: 11k Crits bei 850 Resi von nem Warlock abbekommen... dann war der Warlock low equipped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> @ stoic:
> 
> wie schön, wie du hier wieder mit Vorurteilen um dich wirfst.
> 
> ...



Wenn du es als Rundumschlag siehst dann hast du meine Beiträge nicht gelesen oder und verstanden... Vorurteile habe ich auch versucht zu vermeiden sondern Erfahrungen und Fakten eingebracht.

Ich denk der subjektive von dem objektiven Teil meiner Beiträge ist gut getrennt.

Es ist auch keine Kritik an PVElern sondern am System das man durch PVE besseres PVP Gear bekommt .. wie durch reines PVP ... und auch nur durch PVE zu einem "optimalen" Gear kommt.

Der Alterasabschnitt in dem man es nicht verkraftet das es bessere gibt liegt auch hinter mir. Von demher ... 

p.s. ich habe es mal konstruktiv versucht auch wenn dein Beitrag eigentlich nichts konstruktives zulässt ....


----------



## Taksoa (7. August 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Finde ich klasse! Endlich kann ich die Schafe und Kühe vor Sturmwind Onehitten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spielste nen Pala oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> P.S.: 11k Crits bei 850 Resi von nem Warlock abbekommen... dann war der Warlock low equipped
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja flame halt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 RNG crit klassen hängen von RNGs ab ... d.h. du hattest Glück das der Crit nicht höher war mit 850 res ... oder Pech je nachdem wie dus siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (7. August 2009)

Gut Herr Konstruktiv, dann zitiere ich mal:



Stoic schrieb:


> Wenn man ne Gilde sucht ... dann heissts ... Mo Di Uldu10 Mi Do PdC10er Fr Sa So Uldu25 ... und man denkt sich so ... alles klar wenn ich mich im Keller begraben will dann tu ichs wenigstens mit Spass und hübschen Frauen .... nicht mit irgendwelchen Pseudos ... die einem dann jeden Abend irgendwelche Nerdwitze erzählen...




Wirklich sehr konstruktiv.....

Da muss ich mich wohl wirklich entschuldigen, habe es wohl überlesen zwischen den ganzen Fakten, wie "im keller eingraben" oder "Nerdwitze".


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

hmm ich erinnere mich an Zeiten da war WoW ein Spiel wo das Hauptaugenmerk auf PVE lag......


----------



## Xentres (7. August 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich:

Schreib doch an Blizzard und lass dir von denen erklären, warum es ihnen scheiss egal ist, woher du dein Equip beziehst um dmg zu machen.

Und hier um dieses kleine bissl mehr Schaden auf ner Waffe oder sonstwas zu debattieren bringt auch ziemlich wenig.

Da können wir gleich noch weiter gehen:

Ist es fair, wenn einer nen 30er Ping und einer nen 100er Ping in der Arena hat?
Sollten wir net die Server so einstellen, das möglichst alle nen 250er Ping haben in der Arena um Chancengleichheit herzustellen?

Ist es fair, dass einer z.B. nur 10 FPS und ein anderer 100 FPS hat? Problem lässt sich möglicherweise auch serverseitig ändern durch festlegen einer maximalen FPS-Zahl auf - sagen wir 5.

Dann denke ich, wären alle happy und - mhm - würde noch jemand über die bisschen Unterschied im Waffenschaden streiten?

Ich fürchte ja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalrogh (7. August 2009)

@stoic meinte net Dich sondern den TE



> Wenn ich in der Arena von full PvE equipten Hexxer 11k Crits trotz 850 Abhärtung kassiere.. ist meine Angst durchaus berechtigt


----------



## Martialis (7. August 2009)

Bitte!!!!!!!!Hört endlich auf hier rumzuheulen oder was auch immer!WoW ist ein Spiel....muss mann da mehr zu sagen?


----------



## Dalrogh (7. August 2009)

Martialis schrieb:


> Bitte!!!!!!!!Hört endlich auf hier rumzuheulen oder was auch immer!WoW ist ein Spiel....muss mann da mehr zu sagen?



Ja muss man, dies ist ein Forum... und in Foren wird rumgeheult, scheiße geschrieben und ab und an Konversation betrieben oder Frust abgebaut xD


----------



## Fusssi (7. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Das Problem sehe ich darin, das ein PvEler doppelt (nennen wir es mal: ) Spaß hat:


Neidisch?



Maltharo schrieb:


> Ein PvPler hat in dem Sinne nur einmal "Spaß":


Is doch nich unser Problem, wenn Du Dich entschieden hast NUR PvP zu machen!



Maltharo schrieb:


> Und NEIN es ist ebend nicht alle 100 Games mal einer der mit 50%+ PvE Gear rumrennt!
> Es ist jeder 2. Retri,Schurke,DK und eventuell noch Mage(Zwecks Haste unso)


Dann wirds höchste Zeit, das sich auch die PvP'ler dafür einsetzen das PvP ernsthaft vom PvE zu trennen.
Denke mal die meisten PvE'ler, ich auch, würden sich freuen. Das ständige generfe und gedrehe an den Klassen nur weil irgendwelche imbaroxxorrerollkids rumjammern wenn sie mal wieder von Klasse XY geowned wurden geht mir aufn Sack


----------



## Martialis (7. August 2009)

Ich spiele! WoW seit 3Jahren.Irgendwie fällt es mir zu glauben das alles in WoW nur noch Mist ist.Ich kann mich erinnern das dieses ständige rumgeheule damals (jaja damals war alles gut)^^ nicht so ausgeprägt war wie heute.Es hängt wohl mit der allgemeinen Situation im RL zusammen.Andscheinend wird die persönliche Situation ins Spiel übertragen.Wirtschaftskrise,Arbeitslosigkeit....mein Kumpel hat aber die hübschere Freundin etc.Ach war das noch schön...in ner Kneipe konnte man seinen belanglosen Bullshit verbreiten,sich dabei schön benebeln usw.Heute muss man ja im Internet seinen Frust verbreiten.*ggg*OHH MEIN GOTT!Ich bin ein Kacknoob..ich hab T8,5 noch ned komplett zusammen.Ich geh aber nur mit wenn jeder in der Hero Inni 3kDPS aufwärts macht.HILFE,mich hat gerade ein PvE Gamer im BG umgenukt....Öh ich hab 4Millarden Abhärtung...wie kann das sein?Ich bin ja soooo sauer auf alles und jeden xD.Bitte Blizzard.....Ich beherrsche meinen Char ned....ich hätte gerne nen GodMode Knopf..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Gut Herr Konstruktiv, dann zitiere ich mal:
> 
> Wirklich sehr konstruktiv.....
> 
> Da muss ich mich wohl wirklich entschuldigen, habe es wohl überlesen zwischen den ganzen Fakten, wie "im keller eingraben" oder "Nerdwitze".


Also das war meine subjektive Erfahrung. Das kann durchaus sein das das irgendwo anderst ist. Und ganz ehrlich ... wieviel RL haben denn Leutz die in ner Raidgilde sind die 24/7 raiden ^^ 

Das Extremum ist hier ein Stilmittel keine Beleidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn man sich angesprochen fühlt ... sollte man sein spielverhalten leicht überdenken imho ... bzw zumindest darüber nachdenken wieso man sich durch so etwas persönlich angesprochen fühlt.

Die Intension meiner Aussage war auch nur das ich mich gerne mit Leute abgebe die ich auch schätze nicht nur aus Equip Gründen oder ähnlichem ...


----------



## Borbarad86 (7. August 2009)

Wieso meckerst du das es dort bessere Waffen gibt? Schau dir mal die Waffen der Arenasaison an und vergleich die mal mit Ulduar. Wer ist da im Vorteil? PvP. Und der beste Druidentankstab ist ein PVP Stab. Hallo was soll der Pve'ler dazu sagen?


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Borbarad86 schrieb:


> Wieso meckerst du das es dort bessere Waffen gibt? Schau dir mal die Waffen der Arenasaison an und vergleich die mal mit Ulduar. Wer ist da im Vorteil? PvP. Und der beste Druidentankstab ist ein PVP Stab. Hallo was soll der Pve'ler dazu sagen?



Der Unterschied ist wohl das man sich blau equipped in nem 25er raid (auch uldudar) ziehen lassen kann. Was in nem 2,5k rating nicht geht.


----------



## Xentres (7. August 2009)

Dann kannst du dich PvP-equipped ja auch ziehen lassen?

Im endeffekt jammerst du doch, dass jemand mehr Zeit aufwendet um sich auszustatten, weil er neben PvP auch noch PvE macht.
Jo - Hartz 4 - Empfänger sollten auch mehr Geld bekommen als Leute mit 40 Stundenwochen.


----------



## Muh-Q (7. August 2009)

lol ey rofl alter, gestern son n00bZor in der Arena mit nem 11k Crit voll weggebasht ey krass alter, boah die pvp-nups können ja mal garnix ey lol.




Auch wenn es keiner beachtet, ist nur Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dich PvP-equipped ja auch ziehen lassen?
> 
> Im endeffekt jammerst du doch, dass jemand mehr Zeit aufwendet um sich auszustatten, weil er neben PvP auch noch PvE macht.
> Jo - Hartz 4 - Empfänger sollten auch mehr Geld bekommen als Leute mit 40 Stundenwochen.



ich jammer nicht .... ich hab nirgendwo ein mimimi ... gepostet ... nur effektiv sollte das spiel nicht so ausgelegt sein das man durch das was einem spass macht zum ziel kommt ?.... 

ich verbringe meine zeit deshalb nur größtenteils mit pvp weil ich mich durchaus auch andersweitig equippe .. zum Teil machts auch Spass wenn es mal ne gute Gruppe ist ...


----------



## Elindir (7. August 2009)

Also ich melde mich doch mal wieder...

Also vielleicht mal vorneweg, eigentlich wollte ich keine PvP vs. PvE Diskussion starten. Leider sind viele PvEler (nicht alle) irgendwie nicht diskussionsfähig wenn manchmal das Wort PvP auftaucht.. ev. ein Traumatisches Erlebnis? was auch immer. Eigentlich wollte ich eure Meinung über die neuen Items hören und nicht irgendwelches gelaber von pve die sich übers pvp auslassen.

naja ist wohl mein Fehler. Ich hätte die Zeile


> für mich als PvP Spieler sehr störend.... Jetzt werden full PvE equipte noch zu einem Problem in der Arena -.- bin mal gespannt was die S7 Waffe für Werte hat...


weglassen sollen. Ohne diese Zeile wäre es eine reine Diskussion über die neuen Item mit den (meiner Meinung nach) stark übertriebenen stats. 

Aber irgendwie sind wir uns das ja gewohnt in diesem Forum... 60% Bullshit was geschrieben wird... (nicht von den TE sondern von den ewigen Flamer)

Aber dennoch gehe ich noch kurz auf einige Comments ein ^^ ich kanns auch nicht lassen


Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Und das in einem MMORPG wo Pve der Grundgedanke ist - autsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hihi bei sowas muss ich doch einfach nur lachen. Ich Spiele seit Release (mit grossen Pausen) und ich habe die ganzen Entwicklungen Richtung PvP erlebt. An den Tag, an dem das Ehre System eingeführt wurde kann ich mich gut erinnern ^^ pausenlose Gromgoll und Tarrens Mill Belagerungen ^^
Was ich damit sagen will, WoW hat sich über die Jahre zu einem ausgereiften PvP Spiel entwickelt. Das sagt sogar Blizz.. die werben ja sogar mit dem. Also kommt ja nicht mehr auf die idee zu behaupten, wow sei ein PvE spiel!



Surfer schrieb:


> du spielst noch nicht lange arena oder?


Das stimmt. Habe vor kurzen mit einem Kumpel neu angefangen (ich hatte noch ein 70er pala rumliegen). Er erstellte sich ein DK und seit einem Monat spielen wir nun Arena. Beim 2ten Anlauf haben wir eine 1500er Wertung erreicht. Zuerst farmten wir unser Wertungsfreies Arena set zusammen und spielten mit den Schmiede Waffen. Doch wir merkten schnell, dass einfach zu wehnig dmg vom DK kam.. die heiler waren nicht unter Druck. Also waren wir gezwungen Naxx25 zu gehen bis er eine 200dps waffe bekam... Und da wir beide eigentlich absolut kein PvE machen wollen und Blizzard sogar damit praal, als pvp müsse man kein PvE betreiben, und es immo so ist, das PvE schneller zu gutem PvP Gear kommen, hat mich das bisschen gestört. 

Aber WAYNE, er hat jetzt die waffe und wenn ich meine neuen Sockeln habe, spielen wir auf 1850 ^^ wenn möglich

Aber PvE ist für mich spätesten seit gestern engültig gestorben -.- Als pvp Equipten nimmt dich sowieso keine sau mit.. also sind auch die ganzen Kommentare wie "dan hol dir doch die Waffe" überflüssig. 

btw. beim Naxx 25raid wo mein DK Kumpel seine Waffe bekam, haben sie ihn gefragt wie viel dps er habe, er log und antwortete 3k ^^ das stimmte natürlich hinten und vorne nicht.. aber sonst hätte man ihn gar nicht mitgenommen... eingebildete pveler.... der run war natürlich absolut problemlos, einfach und langweilig...



Stoic schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> darum gehts auch nicht das man full pve equippte ... trifft
> 
> ...


Seit Blizz Abhärtung eingeführt hat und eine klare Trennung zwischen pvp und pve gemacht hat, ist das von mir aus gesehen Pflicht, das ein pve'ler im stunn stirbt... er hat ja auch pve equip... 

Dafür komme ich als pvp'ler in keinen raid rein... was soll hier also unfair sein? abgesehen dass man als pve'ler schneller zu besser Equip kommt (ja auch zu pvp equip)

Jedenfalls finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, das Spieler die über eine 2k Wertung spielen, angewiesen sind, das beste PvE Equip zu haben .... 

Wenn Blizzard schon die Trennung macht, dann bitte richtig. 

Aber ja... ist mir ja eigentlich auch wurst, da ich nicht den Anspruch (oder besser gesagt die Zeit) dazu habe auf einer 2k + Wertung zu spielen. 


und vielleicht doch noch einmal, ich wollte hier eine Diskussion über die neuen Item und nicht über pvp oder pve !


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist wohl das man sich blau equipped in nem 25er raid (auch uldudar) ziehen lassen kann. Was in nem 2,5k rating nicht geht.



über eine wertung von 2,5k können sich die wenigsten hier gedanken machen. und mal ehrlich, wer auf dieser wertung spielt...dem ist es relativ egal ob eine pve waffe ein paar wenige dps mehr ermöglicht.


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Also ich melde mich doch mal wieder...
> 
> Also vielleicht mal vorneweg, eigentlich wollte ich keine PvP vs. PvE Diskussion starten. Leider sind viele PvEler (nicht alle) irgendwie nicht diskussionsfähig wenn manchmal das Wort PvP auftaucht.. ev. ein Traumatisches Erlebnis? was auch immer. Eigentlich wollte ich eure Meinung über die neuen Items hören und nicht irgendwelches gelaber von pve die sich übers pvp auslassen.
> 
> ...



/sign
ich halt mich nun auch aus der diskussion raus ...


----------



## DJ Murraat (7. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> über eine wertung von 2,5k können sich die wenigsten hier gedanken machen. und mal ehrlich, wer auf dieser wertung spielt...dem ist es relativ egal ob eine pve waffe ein paar wenige dps mehr ermöglicht.




jo auf dem level triffst auch keine pve equippten leute.


----------



## Xentres (7. August 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Schreib doch an Blizzard und lass dir von denen erklären, warum es ihnen scheiss egal ist, woher du dein Equip beziehst um dmg zu machen.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.
Wenn du konstruktive Ideen hast, dann teil sie Blizzard mit.

Aber:


> ich jammer nicht .... ich hab nirgendwo ein mimimi ... gepostet ... nur effektiv sollte das spiel nicht so ausgelegt sein das man durch das was einem spass macht zum ziel kommt ?....



ist wie:

"Die Steuern sind zu hoch, senkst sie!" - ohne nen Plan wie und wo.
oder
"Effektiv sollte jeder sich das gleiche leisten können durch den Beruf, der ihm Spaß macht und den er kann."

Reiner Idealismus ^^


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> über eine wertung von 2,5k können sich die wenigsten hier gedanken machen. und mal ehrlich, wer auf dieser wertung spielt...dem ist es relativ egal ob eine pve waffe ein paar wenige dps mehr ermöglicht.



wie gesagt ... die beste momentan erhältiche pve waffe hat bei rund 550 agility equivalence points 100 pkte mehr wie die S6+ Waffe .... und das juckt ! War mein letzter comment in dem thread.


----------



## Xentres (7. August 2009)

Link zur Waffe bitte - am besten zu beiden.


----------



## Korbî (7. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mögen die PvEler mit ihren neuen strahlenden Waffen die PvPler hinschlachten wie reifes Korns.
> Mögen sie ihr Blut vergiessen und ihr Fleisch essen.
> 
> 
> For PVE!!!!



/sign 

ha die hohl ich mir mitm schami WF und BAM auf die pvp'ler ;D


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. August 2009)

warum fühlt sich hier jeder benachteiligt? ein 2vs2 team, bestehend aus pala und dk sollte doch wirklich keinen grund zum weinen haben. andere klassen haben es zt um einiges schwerer eine hohe wertung zu erreichen.....und?...ist halt so und klappt trotzdem

mimimi hier...mimimi da... mein mout war teurer...spiel zu einfach...buuuuh, scheiß patch....meine klasse ist zu schlecht, alle anderen op....need more epixxx....usw..

wegen diesem ständigen geweine und dem niveaulosen umgangston ingame, spiele ich fast kein wow mehr (2h die woche...wenns hoch kommt). hört sich hart an, aber mit geschätzten 90% der wow spieler würde ich im rl nichts zu tun haben wollen u sie warscheinlich nicht mal mit meinem ar.... anschauen. ihr macht doch das game kaputt mit eurem ständigen gejammer...ihr nehmt das game viel zu ernst...


----------



## Starfros (7. August 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Die für 2350 ja wieviel % alle Spieler erreichen diese Wertung, 5%?
> Wieviele % alle Spieler wird einen Boss legen der eine 280DPS Waffe droppt, 30%?


 

wieviel von den 30% spielen effektive PvP ... evl. 5% ??????


----------



## Mindista (7. August 2009)

der einzige vorteil der pve-waffen ist doch der, da sman jetzt rankommt, allerdings MUSS sie auch erst einmal droppen.

die S7 waffen stehen da allerdings nur wenig nach, wenn ich mir die hier so ansehe http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/48402/

sobald die neue session startet wäre sie genauso für jeden erreichbar, allerdings muss man erst das rating erreichen.


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Link zur Waffe bitte - am besten zu beiden.



ilvl245 also laut mmo-champion drop bei twinvalkyrs im 25er nonhero... kommen nächste woche soweit ich weiss ...
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=47300

ilvl239
rating 2350
ohne gutes equip nicht erreichtbar: (S6+)
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45958

erreichbar: (S6) rating 1850
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=42243

sinistres rache steht der zweiten S6 waffe auch kaum in was nach


----------



## Regine55 (7. August 2009)

in 2-3 Wochen beginnt doch die neue Arena Saison und dann gibts doch auch die neuen Sets+ neue Waffen. Versteh das Problem nciht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. August 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Versteh das Problem nciht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gibt eigentlich auch kein problem. die leute hätten ein problem, wenn ihnen kein grund zum weinen gegeben würde.


----------



## Elindir (7. August 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> in 2-3 Wochen beginnt doch die neue Arena Saison und dann gibts doch auch die neuen Sets+ neue Waffen. Versteh das Problem nciht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es gibt ja auch kein Problem diesbezüglich -.- das Problem ist, das keine sau (ja auch du) nicht die Hälfte hier mal genau durchliest.... 

Die meisten Antworten oder kommentieren Sachen, die hier absolut nicht thematisiert werden.....


----------



## Dalrogh (7. August 2009)

Erreichbar? Dachte nur noch durch 3vs3 und 5vs5...


----------



## Xentres (7. August 2009)

Japp - du vergleichst Next-Tier-Items mit Last-Season-Items!

U fail.

Ich hoffe mal, du argumentierst jetzt nicht wieder mit: "Aber es dropt!".

Du solltest lieber mal überlegen:

1. Dropt der Dolch 100%ig? Nein - also kriegen die Waffe wohl sagen wir, pro Server, 5-10 leute pro Woche. Wahrscheinlich weniger
2. Machen alle davon PvP? Who knows? Vielleicht einer?
3. Schlimmer am Balancing im Moment ist wohl eher, dass die Klassenänderungen während der aktuellen Season kamen und nicht, dass 1 Item nächste Woche, also wohl ca. 4 Wochen vor Ende der Season 6 droppen könnte!


----------



## ricci (7. August 2009)

wenn du unbedingt PvP machen willst.. dann wechsele zu Warhammer online.. da haste weniger PvE dafür viel mehr PvP .. <<Gegenteil von WoW>


----------



## Elindir (7. August 2009)

ricci schrieb:


> wenn du unbedingt PvP machen willst.. dann wechsele zu Warhammer online.. da haste weniger PvE dafür viel mehr PvP .. <<Gegenteil von WoW>


Blind? guck dir doch mal meine Sig an ....

zudem sind das 2 komplett verschiedene Spiele. In WAR gibts keine Arena. Und Arena ist genau das was ich in WoW Spiele ....


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Japp - du vergleichst Next-Tier-Items mit Last-Season-Items!
> 
> U fail.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, du argumentierst jetzt nicht wieder mit: "Aber es dropt!".



Ich vergleiche aktuell verfügbare Gegenstände bzw nächste Woche verfügbare Gegenstände .... weil "Last Season" läuft während "Next Tier kommt"

Soviel zum Thema fail. Und ja das S6 Sachen nicht mehr die besten Sachen sind weiss ich und S7 Sachen nahezu gleichwertig weiss ich auch nur ... die Leute die momentan nach dem Glad Titel streben ... oder unter anderem noch an ihrer Wertung drehen wollen werden diese Problematik erfahren oder schon erfahren haben.


Die Klassenänderungen sind doch wurst ... wenn du es konsequent schon darstellst ... verschiedene Klassen wurden doch schon während der Season mehrfach genervt .... ob jetzt noch weitere dazukommen oder andere speccs mehr oder weniger spielbar werden ist doch dann auch wurst .... wahrscheinlich fällt dir das grade jetzt auf weil ... deine Klasse auch mal betroffen ist

siehe Amok nerf ...


----------



## Xentres (7. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche aktuell verfügbare Gegenstände bzw nächste Woche verfügbare Gegenstände .... weil "Last Season" läuft während "Next Tier kommt"
> 
> Soviel zum Thema fail. Und ja das S6 Sachen nicht mehr die besten Sachen sind weiss ich und S7 Sachen nahezu gleichwertig weiss ich auch nur ... die Leute die momentan nach dem Glad Titel streben ... oder unter anderem noch an ihrer Wertung drehen wollen werden diese Problematik erfahren oder schon erfahren haben.



Nein - werden sie nicht. Zumindest nicht wegen der Items.



> 1. Dropt der Dolch 100%ig? Nein - also kriegen die Waffe wohl sagen wir, pro Server, 5-10 leute pro Woche. Wahrscheinlich weniger
> 2. Machen alle davon PvP? Who knows? Vielleicht einer?
> 3. Schlimmer am Balancing im Moment ist wohl eher, dass die Klassenänderungen während der aktuellen Season kamen und nicht, dass 1 Item nächste Woche, also wohl ca. 4 Wochen vor Ende der Season 6 droppen könnte!



Die tollen neuen Waffen werden in den 3 Wochen bis zur neuen Season wohl kaum viele der PvPler bekommen und noch weniger davon haben zwingend ein High-Rating.

Das was du versuchst hier zu proklamieren betrifft nichtmal einen PROMILLE-Anteil der Spieler.
Und wer im High-Rating-Bereich ist, wird es kaum nötig haben, 3 Wochen hintereinander darauf zu hoffen, dass die Waffe dropt.
a) weil ja S7 bald kommt.
b) weil er so auch gut genug ist und PvP nicht nur rein vom Gear abhängt und wer jetzt "50 DPS" mehr macht.

Edit:
Ich spiel kein PvP und man muss die Patch-Notes nehmen wie sie sind. Bisschen Jammern tut man immer. (Nerf WLs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tiade (7. August 2009)

PVP ist eigentlich kein Bestandteil von WOW gewesen. Ich finde immernoch, das dieses System vorrangig für jüngere Spieler zugefügt wurde. WOW ist einfach ein PVE Spiel - fertig. Es währe schlimm wenn PVP Items besser als PVE items währen. Als Blizz mal überlegt hat das PVP- Items ihre Stats im PVE verlieren hätte ich fast einen Freudenschrei gemacht (endlich verschwinden die Kiddis, Noobs,...etc). Leider hat Blizz das wieder verworfen. Das einzig wahre PVP war kurz nach relais die XR/Tarensmühle Raids.

Einzig die Raid-Instanzler tuhn mir leid. Die sollten immer das beste Equip haben.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (7. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> Also das war meine subjektive Erfahrung. Das kann durchaus sein das das irgendwo anderst ist. Und ganz ehrlich ... wieviel RL haben denn Leutz die in ner Raidgilde sind die 24/7 raiden ^^
> 
> Das Extremum ist hier ein Stilmittel keine Beleidigung
> 
> ...



Och persönlich fühle ich mich nichtmal angegriffen, mich nerven nur die ständigen Pauschalisierungen.

Und ich bedaure deinen Server, wenn Ihr wirklich 24*7 raiden müsst, scheint euer Spielniveau nicht besonders zu sein. Da wundert es mich nicht, dass eure Gladiatoren von grün-equippten weggehauen werden <--- ebenfalls ein Extremum^^

Zu dem letzten wage ich jetzt keine Aussage, man kann durchaus beides haben, aber ist immer eine persönliche Einstellung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (7. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> Also das war meine subjektive Erfahrung. Das kann durchaus sein das das irgendwo anderst ist. Und ganz ehrlich ... wieviel RL haben denn Leutz die in ner Raidgilde sind die 24/7 raiden ^^
> 
> Das Extremum ist hier ein Stilmittel keine Beleidigung
> 
> ...



Och persönlich fühle ich mich nichtmal angegriffen, mich nerven nur die ständigen Pauschalisierungen.

Und ich bedaure deinen Server, wenn Ihr wirklich 24*7 raiden müsst, scheint euer Spielniveau nicht besonders zu sein. Da wundert es mich nicht, dass eure Gladiatoren von grün-equippten weggehauen werden <--- ebenfalls ein Extremum^^

Zu dem letzten wage ich jetzt keine Aussage, man kann durchaus beides haben, aber ist immer eine persönliche Einstellung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (7. August 2009)

-.- Doppelpost.....kann man das löschen?


----------



## Elindir (7. August 2009)

Tiade schrieb:


> PVP ist eigentlich kein Bestandteil von WOW gewesen. Ich finde immernoch, das dieses System vorrangig für jüngere Spieler zugefügt wurde. WOW ist einfach ein PVE Spiel - fertig. Es währe schlimm wenn PVP Items besser als PVE items währen. Als Blizz mal überlegt hat das PVP- Items ihre Stats im PVE verlieren hätte ich fast einen Freudenschrei gemacht (endlich verschwinden die Kiddis, Noobs,...etc). Leider hat Blizz das wieder verworfen. Das einzig wahre PVP war kurz nach relais die XR/Tarensmühle Raids.
> 
> Einzig die Raid-Instanzler tuhn mir leid. Die sollten immer das beste Equip haben.


Dann erkläre mir mal bitte, wieso es zu release PVP Server ga? ja genau *PVP Server* zu release!

und die Behauptung PvP wäre für kiddis ^^ lol 

dann ist PvE für Nerds oder was?

Das einzige was einiger massen wahr ist, an deiner Aussage ist 





> PVP ist eigentlich kein Bestandteil von WOW gewesen


 Jedoch mit Betonung auf *GEWESEN* zum glück ändern sich ja Dinge...


----------



## Elathar (7. August 2009)

oO das neue s7 set is nichtmal draußen.....und es wird jetzt schon geheult das pvp equip benachteiligt ist....such dir nen job oder ne andere beschäftigung und hör auf hier rum zu heulen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (7. August 2009)

omg ich gebs auf -.- 

sorry aber nur Deppen hier die nur knapp die neusten 2 Beiträge lesen -.-

man oh man seit ihr Idioten! es hat absolut kein Sinn hier was Diskutieren zu wollen






bis auf wenige pvp Spieler (zB. Stoic) die Diskussions fähig sind


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Elathar schrieb:


> oO das neue s7 set is nichtmal draußen.....und es wird jetzt schon geheult das pvp equip benachteiligt ist....such dir nen job oder ne andere beschäftigung und hör auf hier rum zu heulen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muha genau auf das habe ich gewartet ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... in keinem einzigen post in diesem ganzen thread ... steht irgendetwas über die benachteiligung von Season 7 Waffen oder S7 PVP Gear ....


----------



## Müllermilch (7. August 2009)

Also ich finds gut das man verbesserungen sieht....Is schließlich T9 und nicht mehr T7.Sachen gibts,eh?


----------



## Elathar (7. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> muha genau auf das habe ich gewartet !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



äm doch oO nd es nervt eigentlich einfach nurnoch das ständig geheult wird über alles.....macht man das auf der arbeit auch? einfach mal hinnehmen...und wenn es einem nicht mehr passt dann account kündigen...

wieso sollten die neuen waffen in der pdc nicht besser sein als ulduar oO sie ist neu und schwerer als gammel ulduar....es ist logisch das items besser werden mit ner neuen ini.... wieso holt er sie sich nicht einfach? dann hat auch er eine "übertrieben starke waffe"........lol ohne worte


----------



## Elindir (7. August 2009)

OMG @ Elathar

du bist ohne worte ^^


----------



## Elathar (7. August 2009)

nein du bist ein gimp das ist alles oO wie kann man über stärkere items heulen ? einfach selber holen und gut is...außer er ist so schlecht ausgerüstet und hat keinen skill das ihn keiner mitnimmt..und nun heult er hier rumm weil er an die besagten items nicht kommt.... oh man.

@Müllermilch hammer avatar ^^ "ja ich weiß"


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> OMG @ Elathar
> 
> du bist ohne worte ^^


/sign

ich habe selten so ein unvermögen an lesen und verstehen gesehen. aber hauptsach dagegen prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Elindir (7. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> ich habe selten so ein unvermögen an lesen und verstehen gesehen. aber hauptsach dagegen prima
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


haha, den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen ^^ nice


----------



## Stoic (7. August 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Nein - werden sie nicht. Zumindest nicht wegen der Items.
> 
> Die tollen neuen Waffen werden in den 3 Wochen bis zur neuen Season wohl kaum viele der PvPler bekommen und noch weniger davon haben zwingend ein High-Rating.
> 
> ...



Gut es ist eine Meinung und sie ist akzeptabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du hast dir wenigstens mühe gegeben konstruktiv zu sein. Ich denke aber egal ... wie man argumentiert ... einen nenner werden wir net finden ... 

schau dir einfach nochmal ... die armory links an die gepostet hatte .... und das sind 3 member der teams die .... nen 3k rating haben .... und die prozent drop chancen ... der items die sie haben ... bzw die mats (glücklicherweise gibt es den neuen patch ... das es einfacher ist ... zumindest an halbwegs gutes offgear zu kommen) ohne rnd zu wipen


----------



## Dexter2000 (7. August 2009)

Bei WoW ist alles übertrieben ist doch cool so viel Dps ist auch nötig gegen Arthas weil er hat 50milo


----------



## Freelancer (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> flasch!
> 
> ich will ja nicht pve machen müssen im im pvp mitzuhalten! Das ist ja auch die Idee der ganzen unterschiedlichen sets! Und PvP werden absolut nicht bevorzugt. Immo ist es 100x einfacher sich im PvE zu equipen. Das ist mir ja eigentlich wurscht. Aber ich will nicht gezwungen werden PvE zu machen nur weil ich sonst mit den anderen nicht mithalten kann... das ist bescheuert!



Turnier Server ftw

außerdem sollten die neuen Arena Waffen gleichwertig sein nur dauert es halt noch ein wenig bis sie kommen aber kein Grund zum heulen finde ich erstmal abwarten was neues kommt dann kann man evtl. mimi machen

Wenn du sowas sofort willst mußt du wohl pve machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. August 2009)

erzähl nix über probleme mit waffen, mach erstmal n dd team wie krieger/dk beide mit 200 dps waffen und DANN wirste solche probleme erst wirklich wahrnehmen^^
wenn du n team mit nem guten healer hast, haste ja eh kaum probleme eine der neuen pvp waffen zu bekommen^^


----------



## FrAkE (7. August 2009)

Falkulus schrieb:


> übertrieben? Jede Klasse schreit doch immer nach: _ schneller besser, stärker_
> Die Spirale wird sich ewig weiter drehen so ist der Lauf der Dinge.
> 
> Was mich persönlich wundert ist deine Angst vor PVE Equippten Spielern in der Arena. Ich denke mal ich muss dir nicht erklären das pure DPS auf einer Waffe noch nichts über den Char in der Arena aussagt. Klasse, Fähigkeiten sind wohl weit ausschlaggebender.
> ...



Was du erzählsdt ist total der müll Oo

Die5ter hero ini haben wir ohne taktikguide direkt geschafft und mein sec gear istnur feral katze full t7.5

Kolo 10ner non hero ist ein witz Oo nach 2 stunden die erste welle geschafft und ende warten bis next id

Kolo 25ig am patch day mit gilde gelegt die erste 3 monster geschaft loot abkassiert und jetzt warten bis id

also erzähl nix


----------



## Fusssi (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will, WoW hat sich über die Jahre zu einem ausgereiften PvP Spiel entwickelt. Das sagt sogar Blizz.. die werben ja sogar mit dem. Also kommt ja nicht mehr auf die idee zu behaupten, wow sei ein PvE spiel!



Wenn das stimmen würde müßte man nicht über Balance jammern!

Und weil Blizz das sagt? LOL: Jeder Telefonanbieter in deutschland behauptet der günstigste zu sein, deswegen  muß das noch lange nicht stimmen!


----------



## Dabow (7. August 2009)

Falkulus schrieb:


> Abhärtung reduziert den erhaltenen Schaden in PVP und ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt für Arena. Das ist auf PVE kram nicht drauf, und was nutzen mit 1000DPS auf einer Waffe wenn ich nach 5 Sec umkippe weil ich zu viel Schaden einstecken muss?
> 
> Wie oben geschrieben:
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so ... demnach : sign !


----------



## Sauren (7. August 2009)

joar ganz net aber wieder nur mimimi wegen pvp -.-

1stens ihr wisst netma was für waffen/rüssi´s mit s7 kommen
2tens werden die meisten änderungen an talentbäumen aus pvp Balancing gründen vorgenommen was sich meist nachhaltig aufs pve auswirkt (soviel zur nichtbevorzugung des pvp´s)

3tens WENNS EUCH DOCH GEGEN DEN STRICH GEHT WIESO SPIELT IHR DANN NOCH????????


----------



## silver18781 (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Blind? guck dir doch mal meine Sig an ....
> 
> zudem sind das 2 komplett verschiedene Spiele. In WAR gibts keine Arena. Und Arena ist genau das was ich in WoW Spiele ....



sprach der faceroll pala


----------



## Topfkopf (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> flasch!
> 
> ich will ja nicht pve machen müssen im im pvp mitzuhalten! Das ist ja auch die Idee der ganzen unterschiedlichen sets! Und PvP werden absolut nicht bevorzugt. Immo ist es 100x einfacher sich im PvE zu equipen. Das ist mir ja eigentlich wurscht. Aber ich will nicht gezwungen werden PvE zu machen nur weil ich sonst mit den anderen nicht mithalten kann... das ist bescheuert!



du willst kein PvE machen? zockste Arena auf lvl 1 oder wie? LvLn is auch PvE, nur so am rande bemerkt. Und wenn es so einfach ist sich im PvE zu equipen, dann tus doch dürfte ja nich lange dauern . einfach mal ne stunde mobs hauen inner ini und fertig is das imba equip wenn es doch so einfach ist. Aber nein du *möchtest* ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoelina (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich habe mir den Loot der neuen inis mal genauer angesehen (Quelle) und musste feststellen, dass die neuen Items (besonders die Waffen) doch arg übertrieben sind...
> 
> ...




Ey wenn ich sowas schön wieder höre du Opfer 0.o (keine beleidigung ist ne feststellung !)

WoW war niemals als PvP Spiel vorgesehen , es reicht schon das alle Klassenfertigkeiten usw nur fürs PvP angepastt (generft) werden, für solche Leute wie dich denen man sowieso nie was recht machen kann weil sie einfach zu schlecht Spielen sollten eigens pvP realms angelegt werden wo die ganzen pvpler sich die köpfe einhauen können.
Und von mir aus kann Blizz euch dann solange tot nerfen bis keiner mehr was zum whinen hat 0.o.


----------



## Ferethor (7. August 2009)

Die Waffe im 5-er Hero hat 213DPS. Mehrmals auf dem Server gesehen, nur als Hinweis.


----------



## Weissnet (7. August 2009)

Zoelina schrieb:


> Ey wenn ich sowas schön wieder höre du Opfer 0.o (keine beleidigung ist ne feststellung !)
> 
> WoW war niemals als PvP Spiel vorgesehen , es reicht schon das alle Klassenfertigkeiten usw nur fürs PvP angepastt (generft) werden, für solche Leute wie dich denen man sowieso nie was recht machen kann weil sie einfach zu schlecht Spielen sollten eigens pvP realms angelegt werden wo die ganzen pvpler sich die köpfe einhauen können.
> Und von mir aus kann Blizz euch dann solange tot nerfen bis keiner mehr was zum whinen hat 0.o.




Murcks.

War noch Account von Freundin eingeloggt..shice Chrome ^^.
Weissnet wars gewesen =P


----------



## Tpohrl (7. August 2009)

Wirklich armes statement eines PvPler´s der anscheinend nicht ernst genommen werden kann^^


----------



## Thufeist (7. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich habe mir den Loot der neuen inis mal genauer angesehen (Quelle) und musste feststellen, dass die neuen Items (besonders die Waffen) doch arg übertrieben sind...
> 
> ...




Die neue Arena Saison hat noch nicht angefangen, daher gibt ich keinen vergleich zu den PvE Waffen..
Ich habe auf dem Testrealm gespielt, da waren die neuen Arenawaffen vergleichbar Stark..

Übertrieben finde ich das auch nicht da es nunmal die neue T9 und T9,5 Instanz ist..


Das einzige was ich auch etwas zu krass finde ist das in der 5er Heroic teilweise Sachen droppen die besser als Naxx 10er und 25er Items sind..
Und in der normalen Teilweise Sachen die an Naxx 10er heran kommen..
Aber das war auch zu erwarten..


----------



## lordtheseiko (7. August 2009)

> Finde ich klasse! Endlich kann ich die Schafe und Kühe vor Sturmwind Onehitten


bist du paladin? :O

*ironie off*

nein mal im ernst, willste jetzt mit 180dps waffen rumrennen? irgendwas muss deinen char besser machen, die 10 level ändern nich grad sehr viel, nur grundlegendes....
wenn du mal überlegst zwischen classic und bc,
classic waffe ging max 90 dps und das glaub bei dem streitkolben Menethil von kel thuzad (heute heißt er glaub Tod)
die besten waffen bc waren um die 140-150 dps ~ doppelt soviel,
jetzt rechneste mal bc -> wotlk
140-150 zu 281 
merkste was?

Macht von Menethil

Apolyon von Kil'jaede
Dual-Blade Butcher


----------



## Anduris (8. August 2009)

Ich find auch, dass in der neuen 5er Ini übertrieben gute Sachen dropen!
War einmal mit meinem Druiden da drin und habe gleich voll den coolen Kolben bekommen, echt nice!
Aber für die leichte Ini is das schon etwas zu übertrieben.. naja, mich freuts trotzdem, weil ich ne neue Waffe gebraucht habe.

edit: ach, hab gedacht es geht um die 5er Hero Ini.. Sry! XD


----------



## Dulgor (8. August 2009)

Ich verstehe zwar das Problem des TE, kann es allerdings nicht nachvollziehen.
Es wird hier die ganze Zeit hauptsächlich über Fairness diskutiert.

Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Wer erwartet bzw. * will * überhaupt Fairness in der Arena?

Ich muß zugeben, dass ich kein Arena-Spieler bin, aber wollt ihr meiner Auffassung nach was an der Fairness ändern, so könnte jede Klasse, sobald sie die Arena betritt, ein vordefiniertes Set an Rüstungen, Waffen etc. bekommen.
Blizzard könnt mit Sicherheit diese Rüstungsteile so anpassen, dass die Klassen nahezu - wenn nicht sogar gänzlich - perfekt ausbalanciert wären.
Sobald man dann die Arena wieder verläßt, kann man mit seinem eigentlichen equip gerne in Dalaran posen oder anderweitig sich auf dem Server "austoben".

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Vorschlag so innovativ ist, dass weder Blizzard, noch einer der anderen zig Millionen Spieler diesen nicht auch schon gehabt hat.

Vielleicht stelle ich mir dies auch alles zu einfach vor (wie gesagt, bin kein Arena-Spieler) und lasse mich da auch gerne eines besseren belehren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten kann ich nur auf meine Fragestellung zurückkommen.


----------



## Nash1980 (8. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> mach pve und hols dir...
> 
> ansonsten warum heulste??? Warum sollen die PVPler bevorzugt werden??




PvP wird doch schon bevorzug behandelt von Blizz,  die ganzen Klassen veränderungen kommen doch zu 90% wegen mimi im PVP,  Klasse xy macht zuviel dmg  mimimi Klasse yx macht zu wening dmg  mimimi.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2009)

ich hab für dich nochmal geforscht, die neuen angesprochenen 280 dps waffen isnd im 25er hero in der endkiste, die man in unter 50 trys erreichen muss, heißt max 10 trys je hero boss (das wird wohl 2-3 wochen in anspruch nehmen). dann muss dem melee seine waffe erstmal auch noch droppen...

aber jetzt kommt, was deinen thread völlig den boden entzieht. man kann hero überhaupt erst betreten, wenn man normal durch ist. und das werden die elitegilden frühestens in 5 wochen können, wenn sie den endboss in der ersten id schaffen. die bosse werden nach un nach freigeschalten.

also haben die ersten spieler aus elitegilden in frühestens 8 wochen die ersten waffen, heißt auf der welt rennen in 8 wochen vlt 3 melees mit 280 dps waffen rum.
bis dahin haben sicher schon die ersten paar hundert teams die neuen s7 2,2k rating waffen.
somit sind es eher die pveler die heulen dürfen, weil die pvpler ihre waffen eher bekommen.


----------



## Jack99 (8. August 2009)

Ähm is dich nich aufgefallen das zB die jetztigen S WAffen fast besser sind als die von uldu? zB nur der Hodir 25 hardmode Stab is besser als die 1850 healer Waffe.


----------



## C0deX (10. August 2009)

Dulgor schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar das Problem des TE, kann es allerdings nicht nachvollziehen.
> Es wird hier die ganze Zeit hauptsächlich über Fairness diskutiert.
> 
> Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Wer erwartet bzw. *will *überhaupt Fairness in der Arena?
> ...



Sorry aber WoW ist ein Spiel das mehr PvE lastig ist und die PvE'ler haben schon genug nachteile durch das PvP (nerfs ect). Wenn es jemanden stört das dort solche Waffen droppen soll er bitte reingehen und sich einfach eine holen wenn es so leicht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (10. August 2009)

Spiel doch Guild Wars, da sind alle Rüstungen/Waffen gleich, nur die Skills entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (10. August 2009)

Hey Beruhigt euch mal

was taumeln sich hier denn für eingebildete Idioten rum -.-
Bei manchen Post habe ich irgend wie das Gefühl ich hätte eure Mutter beleidigt.... Super Beispiel Zoelina Post (aso eigentlich Weissnet Post, da er zu blöd war bei seiner Freundin auszuloggen. Ach das ist auch keine Beleidigung. Nur ne Feststellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

WTF geht bei euch nicht mehr ganz richtig? Hat eine Diskussion ob wow ein PvE oder PvP Spiel ist, hier was verloren? NEIN


Die meisten PvE Fuzis hier sollte besser mal mehr Zeit in ihre Persönliche Entwicklung stecken. Und wenn ihr schon mal nicht zockt, ev. eure skills in lesen & verstehen aufbessern.

man man man ....

ist ja wie im Mittelalter hier.. kaum hat man eine etwas andere Meinung als der Pöbel, wird man erhängt...... kommt mal in die Realität zurück! Das hier ist kein Spiel wo jeder ein Feind ist, den man Meucheln muss.....


----------

